# Woking nuffield Part 20



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home ladies 

good luck   

pam xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh I am first?
Minow x[br]: 8/09/06, 13:36Had to post that quickly in order to be first (a first for me!) 

Not really here, been making soups to go in the freezer. Leek and potatoe, carrot and dh favourite (not) broccoli! Came up to see if dh wants some for lunch before I freeze them all (well put them in the pots to cool in order to freeze) but he's on the phone.
Want my lunch now though so toodlepip for now.

YAY to Wildcat. Good on you both and      for the call!

lol
minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcats -   well done  
   now the next nail biter loads of luck with the  tomorrow   

Minow and cheesy thanks for the tommy ideas was going to try and make a tomato relish - but can't find them little plastic jam seals - dp wants to make a huge batch of tomato sauce  actually he's a very good cook but don't want to use all the toms (2KG) on this ! I wanted to try and dry them in the oven but I read somewhere that they only last a week - far too much effort for that!

Minow are you veggie? have you got gillian mckeiths recipe book? that's got some great soups in - carrot and almond  - and a kale soup that's sooooo green and delicious! 

Jules thanks for the list  I think we may be starting tx on the same day, have you got a plan yet?

My af is due monday but secretly hoping _au naturel_ worked this month but I won't hold my breath! 
Alisha x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha

Yep I am veggie, in fact veggie with a dairy allergy hence me making all my own food as I have to be very careful. I don't have her book but it sounds great.
One thing that I do when I have odd ingredients and can't think what to do with them is just google them and I always end up with some fab recipe or other.

Sure your relish will be fab. Have you got a lakeland plastics near you? I think they do the plastic jam seals.

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Minow - no lakeland plastics ere in these parts oooohhhh arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee! 
Now lets see there's a baker, a butcher, a PO, a chemist, a gift shop, a newsagent, chippy, coop a few pubs and a couple more places but that's your lot!  I could always go into a big town 

You must get that cook book though - last night we had sheperdess pie totally vegan and it was yummy. loads of veggies topped with mashed sweet potatoes . .. I was veggie for years & years then started to eat meat again. no mince, burgers or any of that rubbish unless I make my own from proper cuts of meat and mostly organic. [br]: 8/09/06, 14:32blimey that sounds really snobby!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

Mr and Mrs Wildcat - Well done on your E/C. It all sounds much more positive than last time. Make sure you get plenty of rest and fingers crossed that they all Fertilise and are top quality for Monday.   

Alisha - I am going in next Friday to get my treatment plan and Buscerlin. I spoke with Leah yesterday and she said we are not changing anything, so I worked out the dates based on last time so won't know for sure until I have my plan in my hand.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

My DH is away this weekend so a nice quiet one for me. Brother-in-law has just phoned to say his dad is going over for dinner tonight and to see if I wanted to go aswell. Result  - no cooking for me tonight!!

Jules xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules - so glad there's a few of us starting late sept   blimey we might be in on the exact same days


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha - We only eat organic (as much as we can) as well, so not posh just sensible! It's pretty expensive at times but I'd rather that than put goodness knows what in my body.  I reckon it all tastes better too.
You are very rural then!   I travel into guildford for big shops (only when I have too!) I'd love to be more rural than we are.....one day!

Af must be on here way now as I am getting cramps....never thought I'd be glad to get them. Only just coping at the moment....will have to get the paracetamol ready I think. Maybe she'll get here tonight or tomorrow morning and then fingers crossed it won't be too bad by Monday.

Jules - glad to hear that you're all go soon. They are cramming every one in before Christmas by the looks of things! It'll get really busy. I remember it did in the run up to Christmas last year too. Lucky you no cooking tonight and a quiet weekend. I'm packing to head off for work again this weekend. Well actually working Saturday and visiting friends Sunday so not all bad.

Just want to sit down and have a snooze now but in the middle of clearing up the sitting room (we've been doing diy and it's in a terrible state) so had better go and get on before I fall asleep on the keyboard here!

lol
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Go Wildcats Go!!      
Keeping everything crossed for you guys!!

Emma - are you back yet - how was the delectable Mr R [br]: 8/09/06, 16:44Alisha - Is the shepherdess pie a Gillian McKeith recipe?? Sounds yummy 

Jules - Enjoy your dinner - always nice when someone else cooks!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

I am off soon for the weekend, thank god  

Hope you all have a good weekend and speak to you all Monday

Wildcat - hope the   goes ok and you move onto a successful ET    

Emma, hope your not taking all Mr R's time this afternoon     only kidding, hope you get some much wanted answers    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well i am in love with mr r i could of cried in there  he was soooooooo good and answered all my questions even before i could open my mouth so really pleased 

He said that he personally sealed my ectopic tube when they removed the 1st bubs he only told me he turned up to watch, they also checked my left tube which was blocked for dangerous fluid (cant remember what its called hper something) but thats ok also is writing to my gp to get bubs number 2  test results if there is chromosone probs he will send me and the frosties to st thomas' in london under nhs to get them all tested and he will then use the best ones that havent got chromosones  he is testing me this week for lupus and other immune issues just to find out whether its something in me attacking bubs, if it is then he will give me medication to stop it attacking my next pregnancy  im hoping that it is my blood then it is a lot simpler to why bubs 2 died as he said bubs didnt die from the g/a  

Its official i LOVE MR R I REALLY DO      
He also said that if i start grieving when i start my next a/f to come in and have a chat with the girls and also said i could maybe start next a/f they will scan me day 21 of next a/f to check all ok 1st


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Right my lovelies. I'm off for the weekend too.

Hope you all have fab weekends and "see" you all Monday

lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done the "wildcats" what a lovely result, let those babies get down to some serious partying in the dish tonight!!!     

Emma where are you??   

Not long to go now only 7 more sleeps till we see our snowies!!!!! I cant wait

Hope you all have a fab friday night!!

Love and   and   and  to you all

Gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I have posted have a look back


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh Emma your back!

So glad Mr R answered your questions! hes going to sort it all out and your dream will soon be reality   I just know it! this thread is beginning to be far more


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know i really am happy he was soooooooooooooooo lovely i could of kissed him   cant believe he is doing so much for me, with all the pgd testing (think thats what it is)  

How are you honey nearly time to see your frosties


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Glad you got god news, he seems like a nice man, hope I get him.

Well hair well and truly chopped of today, looks much better though, dh has fallen in love all of again.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Love Myra[br]: 8/09/06, 17:26Sorry Emma meant good news


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Thanks honey, how much did you have chopped


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah im good ta! 

I really am chuffed for you both, now we know why the stats are so high he certainly knows his stuff, I bet its a huge weight lifted already to finally have someone who is pulling out all the stops to sort it out and make it work for you!!

What lucky kids we will have to be sooooo wanted!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah we will have lucky kids    he kept saying to me you will have a baby, we will find out what happened and we can treat it  ahhhhhhh love him 
Do you have Mr R


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

yep I do! I have to admit we have found him a little dismissive on one occasion and the 1v2 embie issue was kind of thrust upon us on transfer day making us feel under pressure!!

But reading your posts has certainly given me a different opinon of him, I admire him and respect him so I can forgive him if he was having an off day on that occasion!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   i know what you mean, perhaps he was having a bad day, it did tell us this time that because both embies turned into pregnancies he may put one back this time but i was going ohhh i wouldnt mind twins so he said that he will decide on the day...he said that before but smiled when we said two  he is really lovely though   is he doing your e/t??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

Had a chin length bob and also highlights, makes me look younger, it had started to look abit straggly.
I sent an e-mail to GMTV about that baby race they are going to be doing, well I did not want to be on TV, I was jsut sharing my experience, well shock horror they phoned when I was at the hairdressers, they left me a message saying they would call back, but so far nothing.
My dh would never go on there, all his collegues knowing our business.

It least my hair would look nice 

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds lovely Myra very sexy  

Wow blimey what did you say in the email for them to want to call you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

All I said was about my dealings with NHS and the stress it caused us also that it was good that more television programmes were starting to take an interest in fertility issues.

As for my hair dh keeps looking at me, i thinks he wants an early night 

Myra


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

As far as I know he is its next Friday, they are taking them out on Thurs and will know within 1/2 hour if they have made it and then its just a waiting game for them to divide!! 

When we were there last week I spoke to the older nurse with the dark blue outfit on and said we had changed our minds on having 1 embie put back, she went and got the embryologist and she was wicked and said they will call us every step of the way regarding defrosting another straw to make sure we get 2 back!

I was concerned that we will loose some if they defrost 2 straws straight off so they said they will just keep us posted and the nurses comment was "yes put do you want 1 really good attempt or 2 not so good" which totally conflicts with Mr R's but I do understand where he is coming from, after all he sees the whole picture.

We just feel as the stats are slightly lower for FET and we had a   on the last go we want every chance of sucess!! as we all do!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Im sure they will be little fighters and defrost no probs   i would go for two definatly look at cecilie she had fet and she has just had a little boy 

Myra-You cheeky minx give d/h a slap around the head its too early   wow did you tell d/h about the call?? what did he say??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

When I told dh that Melinda Messenger was fronting the programme, he said no way would I talk about my bits with her.

Maybe he secretly fancies her [br]: 8/09/06, 18:12Being honest i don`t think i could go on TV, how scary


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i Couldnt either be interesting to see what they say 

Well have a nice evening ladies

Wildcats-Hope those little   are doing what they should be doing   or no more hobnobs for you mr wildcat  

Speak to you all tomorrow, if i dont have a good weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quickie from me as off out to celebrate my mums bday....chinese meal this time and I bought her a very wicked chocolate bday cake  
Great news Mr and Mrs W- can't wait to hear how many fertilised    
Emma - glad your meeting with the lovely Mr R went well.....looks like he is pulling out all the stops for his special girl    ......i wonder if he ever looks at this site 
Hi to everyone else, have a great evening and will catch up with you all tomorrow
love and hugs to you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ali

Im back d/f gone to his nans quickly 

Yeah it was good news im sooo pleased thought i was going to be having to go in demanding tests etc but nope i didnt even have to look at my list of questions as he told me what i was going to ask for anyway..he is a little darling  
Hope your ok, have a lovely meal and make the most of the choccy cake as you will be starting tx soon


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear Emma

Your post has made me feel alot better!!!

I am new to FF - I have not worked out how to add my history or use the smiles yet - must do that! I have been reading some of the Woking posts over the last few weeks. Some of the conversations have really made me chuckle.

I am in the Mr R camp. I think I might be his second biggest fan (after you that is).
I have been going to Woking Nuff for one and a half years. One failed ICSI and one failed FET. My third ICSI was +ve but I miscarried at seven weeks. The lovely Mr R had to do a ERCP a few weeks ago.

I am due for my follow up next week and was a bit worried as I have so many question I want to ask - I was imagining Mr R getting a bit cheesed off with me (which I certainly would not want). Then your post today reminded me what a kind man he is and that I should not worry too much.

Sorry to read about what you have been through lately.

Love Jellybabe


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - so glad you got all your questions answered - what else did you expect from Mr R!!! It all sounds really positive - he is obviously very determined to get you a successful result - I bet he is a member of this site under a pseudonym!! Which one of you is he??     Keep us posted about your results...

Gill - your godcats send their miaows and lots of furry positive thoughts for your snow babies. 

I think the final decision on the number of embies has to lie with you and DH. Although I have to say I find it one of the hardest things about tx because it is really the only thing you get a say on and Woking seem so anti the 2 embie decision when I spoke with them. We are currently saying that we want 2 embies back although I know it will depend on number/grade of embies we get .. it's such a difficult decision.

Wildcats - hope your 'kittens' are getting on down tonight  

Myra - hair sounds great - dh obviously thinks so, methinks it might be your lucky night  

Jellybabe - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your m/c. I hope your follow up next week brings you some answers. Look forward to seeing you on the thread soon.

AliPali - have some chop suey for me!! 

Bendy - where are you? Hope you are OK hon...

Hi everyone else....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening ladies

Emma what a great meeting with Mr R very very positive  Of course it wouldn't be anything less! That is really brilliant, will be interesting to find out all those results and hopefully get you your bub  both me and dp think he's such a nice bloke and was very helpful at our follow up. 
Mr R 

fingersarecrossed - yeah that's a gillian recipe it was really *good*. 
are you a *c* or *r * camp? Actually Mr C seemed very nice he was chatting away to dp (and me sort of) about the little town where we live and its diy shop! I was not that relaxed as he was chatting away between my legs  

Hi jellybabe a seasoned woking lady ehhh  you must have been in and out at about the same time as emma, its very sad when there's a bfp then something happens to the little bean. I feel for all you ladies this has happened to. Hope the follow up goes well and you get some answers 

This post has taken so long to do as dp can't find anything  aahhhhhhhhhhhhh I've just checked his eyes are focusing!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jelleybabe-Welcome to the thread honey  sorry to hear about your loss its awful isnt it to get a good result for it to be snatched away  Mr R is the best, i thought i was going to go in all guns blazing today, but i just wanted to give him a big  and cuddle as he answered all our questions we had written down before i could say anything  He is always so truthful and confident and i like people being straight to the point you know where you stand then  Good luck and us girls are on here everyday morning noon and night so please join in with us  We are looking to have a meet soon for an over night stay at a haunted pub not sure what date yet but will be a laugh if you want to come 

Fingers-if you want two have two he was pressuring us at 1st then when we got to e/t he said how many do you want and repeated the risks and we said two, he then smiled so i think he knew we had made the right choice [br]: 8/09/06, 20:45Alisha-Sorry posted at the same time  hope your ok, yeah he is brill, but i think Mr R is better than Mr C   sorry Mr C ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps where is Bendy and beaker havent spoken to them in ages still waiting to hear how Bendys meeting went


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I know hope they're ok,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Bendy is probably out as usual  and beaker is probably away with work, actually thought she had an overnight stay and a meeting the following day 

Alisha-Are you coming to the red lion, if not fancy meeting us for lunch shopping and a drink in the red lion in the evening


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah that's sounds good either or - maybe a bit like a bus mans holiday - got to dash dinner is served!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok honey that will be good have a nice dinner, d/f is coming back with pie and chips how romantic  

Have a nice evening all and speak tomorrow
Emmaxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear Fingers, Alisha and Emma and everyone else of course,

Thanks so much for your warm welcome   (I worked out the smilies!!). I have been a bit hesitant about posting but felt I wanted to say how pleased I was that Emma's follow up with Mr R went well and that you feel happy that you are onto the next step. It is always nice when you feel that   things are being done.

Yes I am a seasoned traveller to the Woking Nuff - I think I have met everyone who works in the Victoria wing apart from Mr C. I think they are all fantastic and feel very lucky that I live fairly close  .

I think the haunted pub sounds like fun     - although I am terrified of ghosts - should be entertaining - thanks so much for the invite.

It is so nice to talk to people in the same boat.

Love Jellybabe


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone. I have been away longer than I thought but I blame the lovely sleep I had this afternoon on the sofa.  You lot wrote 4 pages since lunchtime  

Emma - Mr R wants to give you a baby      it sounds like you had a great meeting and that he is very keen to make sure you and DP get what you sooo deserve, you will get your bubba - he is a lovely man, you are right, I think he's amazing  - he's going to get me pregnant on Monday too       I wonder how many babies he has helped make?

Welcome jellybabe - sorry to hear you've had a hard time in the past, but glad to see youve finally joined us after lurking!! This is a fab place to chat and I'm always surprised there aren't more woking ladies on here!  Good luck on your next cycle   

I need my bed - yawn, tired..........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Let us know how you get on tomorrow with the phone call  

Jellybabe-Yeah you will find this place so handing asking questions etc and always getting the answers you need, i think even d/f thinks it is a website full of knowledge as has stopped me going around the bend   you always think your the only one but when you come on here you dont realise how many people Infertility affects.


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Emma - Pleased u had a gd appt with Mr R. He's so gd at talking through stuff and does tell u exactly how it is.

Wildcats - good news from today, hope u have a gd   tomorrow.

Hi jellybabe - sorry to hear about your m/c

Thanks for info on 1st appt. How long do u think it will be from first appt to E/C? 

Have a gd wkend


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Emma * - Sorry about dashing off , dp had called a couple of times and then gets soooo stroppy if I'm late coming down!  he generally cooks most of the time, I know I'm very lucky but it means I must be prompt! We have had so many arguments about it in the past, but realise now when to  
The red lion meet sounds good, I do find that sort of thing a tad scarey, this is the first online chat thing I've ever done. It was one of the first things my mum did when she got her computer and that was years ago! So well lagging behind. 

*iwish * - woawh! how long from 1st app to e/c steady on!! slow down!  this is how my 1st ivf went 
long protocol -where you down reg for about 14 days then stimm for about a week + then e/c & e/t then 2ww , I think that's probably an ideal scenario sometimes it takes longer to down regulate and longer to stimulate them ovaries. it took some ladies alot longer to d-reg and / or stimm it is a real hit and miss game with drugs and dosages and you've got to hand it to our fab consultants Mr R & Mr C  who seem to get it right 98% of the time. I think only Emma, Luc and Bendy have had mild OHSS recently on this thread.

*Wildcat * how are you feeling hun?  If I remember rightly I felt a bid giddy with it all kind of not believing its all happened - feels weird that your embies are far away from where they should be. and I don't think I slept a wink till the call the next day so here's to lots of
         for the best news

*Jellybabe * - there's nowt wrong in a bit of lurking, you should have joined yonks ago!  as you know the girls on here are lovely 

*AliP * - hope you're having a lovely evening celebrating your mum's b'day 

*Dp * has fallen asleep on the sofa at last peace and quiet no "looking" for anything. driving me nuts before, going camping in the morning - he wanted to leave at 5 am, WHAT!!!  we will now be leaving at around 8.30am 
Does anyone's dp df dh have problem eyesight when looking for something?? it drives me insane, he spends half and hour looking for something - shouting swearing throwing stuff and generally banging about until he knows I can't stand it a moment longer and go and help and usually within a few seconds I find said "lost" item. MEN!!!
 phew! quick rant

EVeryone have a lovely weekend make the most of this bit of  and have a lovely weekend


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning everyone!

I am feeling very     this morning. Got our letter from the PCT yesterday so looks like we will get the funding for this next cycle!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaay!  . I am so glad it has come thro because if it didn't we would've waited til after Xmas which seems like such a long time away. All I need now is AF to show up   Currently on CD33, normally about 30 day cycle. I know AF can be late after a BFN, how late tho? Maybe an AF dance would help

Emma - Glad your meeting with Mr R went so well. Hope fully you will have all the answers very soon. x

Mr and Mrs Wilcat - Well done on EC, hoping that there will be lots of lovely embies waiting for you on Mon.

Alisha - My DH has that man eyesight thing (or lack of it!), it is soooooooo annoying!  

Jellybabe - Glad you have decided to start posting, everyone on here is fab!  

A big hello to evryone else - Ali, Iwish, bendy, myra, gill, beaker, fingers, NVH (when is she due back, anyone know?)   Hope I haven't missed anyone out?!

Have a lovely weekend. We are going to a leaving party fopr one of our neighbours tonight. It will be a bit sad   but not too sad cause he is moving down to his girlfriend's in Cornwall so we will have somewhere lovely to go and visit!!!   hee hee


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

Well I've just had my phonecall - and I'm extremely pleased to say that ALL FIVE HAVE FERTILISED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

I am soooo happy about this news, it's amazing. Last time only 3 fertilised and 2 of those weren't growing properly. The embryologist said this is great news as it's rare to have 100% fertilisation!  OMG I'm still in shock. It's GOING to work this time, it's GOING to work      

Alisha - enjoy your camping trip this weekend, I'm sending positive weather your way. You will already be on your way now so you won't get to read this till you get back, but I know you will have a good weekend.

iwish - fist appnt to EC depends on a lot of things - 1. Where you are in your cycle when you go to 1st appnt, 2. Wether you are put on long or short protocol (I would say long first time round as you will be down regulated then stimmed).  So, It's more likely that you should look at times from day 21 of your next cycle - then it's about 6 weeks to egg collection!

Barneybear - well done on getting your PCT funding - you must be thrilled - here is an AF dance for you 
            

Where's bendy?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WEYHEY!!!!! I had to log on quickly to see if any news and there is. WOWEEEEEEEE fab mr & Mrs Wildcat. Your nobnobs did the job then!!!!!!!
Great news and I am so pleased for you!!!!!!!!
        

AF has arrived at last so really hoping that she will shed enough by Monday's scan for us not to get held up. Thanks for the af dances...they must have worked!

Gota go as got a gig to get to.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat

Well done, fantastic news, really thrilled for you 

Love and hugs Myra[br]: 9/09/06, 10:51Whats all this about the ghostly Red Lion??

I love a good ghost story.....[br]: 9/09/06, 10:52Barney

Really pleased you got your funding, heres hoping that you ca get started really soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Wildcat kittens!!! Congrats you two - Nobnobs obviously did the trick!!! 

Barney - congrats on the funding coming through -      

Everyone else   - got do some shopping so will catch up with you guys later...


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls
        go wildcats go......what fantastic news...its gonna work.   
Barney - so glad the very important letter arrived in time. Wont be long tiil u start tx
Minow - glad AF arrived, can you send her to me when you have done with her, am due Tues.
Hi Jellybabe - sorry to her your sad news......you will get cheered up on here for definite   
Just had an email from NVH - she is back and had a great time.......i told her she has lots of catching upto do.......i think she would appreciate a summary of whats been happening.
Wheres the Red Lion? Are we all invited?
Alisha - have fun camping looks like the weather is going to be  
Hope everyone else has a great weekend...am off to set up my friends Broadband
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done the "Wildcats" thats brilliant news       

Its going to be a     woking thread from now on!!!!

Love and 

Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Wildcats      well done and glad your keeping   it is very important, good luck for monday  

Ali-The red lion is a haunted pub i have stayed there a couple of times after watching it on most haunted its excellent right in the middle of the stone circle in Avesbury wiltshire, Alishas neck of the wood, it does B and B and it costs £20 pp and there are a few beds in each room, were thinking of meeting a saturday lunchtime and shopping and lunch nearby then having dinner and drinks at the pub and staying over night and getting really scared  i couldnt sleep last time as things were happening all night  everyone is welcome thought nobody wanted to come it was just me,wildcat and cheesy up for it 


Fingers-Happy shopping, had reflexology this morning mmmmm so nice  then went veg and fruit shopping cut the grass and will have some lunch in a min 

Myra-Your more than welcome to come honey tell us the ghost story then 

Minow-Glad the old   has shown her face

Barney-Well done this is a very   site at the moment keep it going 

Alisha-Have a nice time camping hope d/p calms down  i know the feeling when my d/f cooks which is at the weekend he yells at me to sit down for dinner  

Iwish-You need to book your implications meeting for asap after your cons that is when you get your tx plan and drugs, then you can start day21 of your next cycle, from that day its normally 4 weeks to e/c then 2 weeks till you test so altogether 6 weeks from start to finish, but it does fly the 2ww is the worst bit i have to say


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say well done to the Wildcats! Way to go...100% fertilized is fab!   Good luck for ET. The short protocol is so quick isn't it?

Have a good weekend. Off to make 14 burgers for neighbours party now!! Looking forward to a few   tonight!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Have a lovely evening, send a burger over this way please


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - it's quiet on here today!! Must mean people have got lives to get on with!! Where is everybody Am off to give my best friends 2 year old his birthday present. He's really into Bob the Builder   so got him a DVD and book, no doubt Auntie Kerry will get conned into watching the DVD and then reading the book at bedtime!! He only has to say "Auntie Kewwy" and I turn into mush!! He's the cutest boy ever with a great mop of ginger curls - bless!! 

Bought myself a bright orange folder for all my Woking paperwork - hopefully the colour will bring me luck!!         

No doubt I'll be back on later to see if there is any gossip!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-im here   have a lovely time with your friends son  ahhhh Bob the builder 
Loving the orange folder idea


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - just saw your post before I log off to go see Thomas - Folder was 99p in WHS maybe I should have got a job lot  - I'll certainly stand out at Woking next time I'm there!! Is anyone else that daft that they lug the paperwork to every appointment - I just like to be prepared!! 

Anyway off to watch Bob the Builder - can I fix it - I blooming well hope so!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-What paperwork do you need for woking   i never have any


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Emma so glad mr r is doing so much for you he really does sound lovely. maybe he has a soft spot for you too. 

mr and mrs wildcat, am soo pleased for you both 100% is fantastic. you will hopefully get frosites for a sibling. excellent.  after your dispointment last time you deserve this one to go well. really good luck.

bendy, where are you   we are all waiting to hear bout how your appt with mr r went. are you ok hun  

i am still waiting to find out bout my gene thing. mr c didnt have time to look at my notes on friday and now he's not in till wednesday  . tis so frustrating having to wait and wait to find out what it means. another 5 days of worrying.   

minow, fantastic your af arrived. this sniffing thing has so grown on me i much prefer it to the injections now. i just dont like the price   . good luck on monday.

hope everyone else is ok 

take care all 

Lucy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Been ages since I posted

Wildcat. Delighted wilth your result. I'm glad you are feeling so positive. I really hope everything works out for you this time. Is your embryo transfer on Monday? 

Emma. I'm glad you got some answers from Mr R. Hopefully it will be "good" news (if there is such a thing in your situation) when you get your results back.

As for me, not much to report. Wildcat will be delighted to hear that I have finished my DIY at last. My flat is complete and back on the market. I don't think we'll make as much as I'd hoped because I had to put a boiler in, but you never know. I finish my job next week as well. I will be a lady of leisure at last, altough the business I started with a friend is really taking off, so perhaps my rest period won't last very long. All of this is preparation for my next and probably final attempt at IVF. I decided I didn't want the stress of work any more. y job isn;t stressful at all, but its all the appointments and telling bosses around it that makes things difficult as you know. The rest will be good for me.

Welcome Jelly!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Glad your flat is done and on the market, havent spoken to you in ages 

Luc-Cant you ask to swap to Mr R honey, as this Mr C seems negative about all these drugs where as mr r said to me if i have a positive on the immune tests he will give me drugs to stop me rejecting a baby again 

Wildcat-Are you looking forward to monday


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello everyone!

WOW!! Mr and Mrs Wildcat that's fantastic news and i'm loving those      vibes. Is Monday the day? Excellent news.

Thanks for advice on what happens next. Emma - I hoping that it does go quickly but as u said not looking forward to the 2ww.

fingersarecrossed - hope u enjoyed old Bob!!  

Have a gd eve


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Iwish-Just noticed you lost 7lbs well done


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening Ladies,
Very quiet on here today...i was expecting to spend at least 20 mins catching up. I have been quite busy today, I sorted out my friends Broadband so she was a happy bunny, I washed the car inside and out, did some dead heading in the garden and watered the wilting plants, was going to dye my hair as i can see a few grey ones poking out but thought I would come on here instead. 
Emma - that pub sounds so scary....would love to meet for lunch and some retail therapy but I dont think i would cope with the overnight bit.......sorry bit of a wus   
Fingerscrossed - hope you had a good day at your best friends.....orange folder sounds a great idea
Barney - hope you didn't burn the burgers .....enjoy the   have one for me.
I have emailed NVH and filled her in on whats been happening. She wont be online until Monday.
 Sho - nice to meet you
Hope you all are having a great weekend, sending lots of      energy to you all
Love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Ali go on come plllllllleaaaaaaaaaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma i would probably be so scared i would be jumping into bed with someone. How many people in a room and what sort of things did you hear....did you see anything or anyone. My DH is convinced that he has seen his dad twice in our house and now has to sleep with the light on in the hall. Have you ever seen a ghost I am getting scared even thinking about it    
I would have to be really ****** to stay over??  
Ali xxxxx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Stop it, you'rw scaring me now!!!    

Cheer emma, i took long enough!!! Don't even want to think how long the rest will take!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes the trasnsfer is on Monday at 8.15am - anyone else going to be there then?

Ali - you won't be allowed to be ******, you could be pg as we might not be going just yet!!!! we will all be scared but that's the fun 

Sho - well done on the DIY front, I'm still looking at a hole in my tiles   It's not a big deal as it's the ensuite and no-one goes in there but me, and we want to rip it all out and make it a wet room anyway - got to find the £££ first!  Sho what is the business you started?

Lucy - I know the sniffing costs more - what is the price? Can you get mr r to help you with your results? Everything is a waiting game with this tx - so annoying! I'm a tad impatient. 

Aunty Kewwy - he sounds cute - I love them at that age, my aunt has a 2 year old and he's soooo cute - they say the terrible twos - but how can they be - they are far too sweet to be terrible!!! LOL I guess we will all find out that it is different one day.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I'm back from my friends - and Bob the builder was certainly on the menu for 4 hours!!! I had even found some Bob the Builder wrapping paper so he was in a hyper state before he even unwrapped it!!!! Then we had to watch all 5 episodes and then a bedtime story followed.. just before he went to sleep he said - Auntie Kewwy I lub you!! And without any prompting.. I nearly broke down there and then on his bed - he is just so scrumptious - I want one like him!!!

I'm afraid I'm with Alipali on the not being able to stay overnight - for one thing I'm a wuss too and I can't sleep in the same room as anyone else (except hubby as I am used to his snoring!!) and that would be too scary for words!!

Wildcat - i've got a price list here what is the drug you are sniffing??

[br]: 9/09/06, 21:46Emma - the paperwork probably isn't important - results and phone numbers, copies of everything, I'm a bit anal like that!! just need to know if I need something that everything is all in the same place 

Sho - glad to hear the DIY is finished. Can you come round and do my lounge please? Was only thinking today that it needed freshening up!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

fingers - I'm not sniffing anything - I didn't have to down reg this time as I'm on short protocol , I was just curious as the buserelin i was on last time was about £32 all in.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Fingers   i wish you would come   glad you had a lovely time with Bob the builder   

Ali-Dont worry honey , i get really scared but i cant help but keep going back for more   i didnt see anything just had someone sit on the end of my bed there and someone kept playing with mine and my friends hair, and heard banging etc, nothing bad i promise   i think there are 3 people in some rooms and doubles in the other, i dont mind sharing with as many people as poss as i know i will be poohing my pants   we will all get ****** so hopefully will be so out of it and wont hear a thing  

Iwish-You will come wont you   keep going honey, it all helps


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well just a quick one girls before i retire for the night, dh is already snoring, what joy.

Well had a really girly day, went shopping, well as girly as you can get with my dh, he was very good though, he came in all the girly shops with me 
I even brought some pink nail varnish, yes i did say pink and not only did i paint my toenails i also did my fingernails pink to, what is happening to me, its this new hair do its making me all feminine 

Well girls have a good day tomorrow, off to my sister in laws for sunday lunch, i will catch up tomorrow evening.

Take care
Love Myra


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - of course you were short protocol this time - must be Bob the Builder frying my brain   The Synarel Spray for 60 doses is about £ 54.00 - doesn't seem that bad really...

Myra - very girly - matching pink toe/fingernails and a smart new haircut - DH will be thinking he has a new wife  

Well must get to bed - just realised the time!! Speak to you all in the morning!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Wildcat, The synarel has cost me £130 so far compared with £30 for the buserilin so although its easier its not really worth the extra £100. asking mr r about my results is a good idea i think i might calll on monday. 

Emma, i dont think i could ask to switch, and i dont think i want to. i do like mr c and i think he's really good when you get to see him its just hard when he's so busy. thats the only thing im not happy about. i think they just have too many pateints for two consultants so they cant provide the service they should. mr c will give drugs for immune problems just not steroids (i dont think mr r would give steroids either, did you ask?). did mr r say what tests he was going to do?

mr c doesnt belive in anything which there is no conclusive evidence for, like nk cells and steroid treatment. i think that probably makes him a better dr than those who treat without much evidence to see if it helps. but i think in this IF game we are so desperate we will do anything to have a baby, evidence or not. i really respect his opinions im just a desperate freak prepared to do anything for a baby no matter what it takes. 

ive been skim reading lately and i have no idea what this whole ghost thing is about. emma i have a feeling you are the instigator scaring everyone.   what on earth are you all talking bout  . i really should have been keeping up better. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy-We were thinking of staying at a haunted pub in wiltshire called the red lion  i have stayed there twice before and its a right laugh  we thought we could meet for lunch and go shopping then back to the pub later  so far wildat,cheesy,Alisha and myself are going fancy it??  Mr r is doing immune testing, cant remember the names but one of them was Lupus if bubs tests positive for chromosones Mr r is going to send me and the frosties to st thomas' hosp to get them tested and use the ones which dont have chromosones as he said that they all wont have them  im hoping the lupus comes back positive and bubs comes back negative as going to st thomas' sounds like a right old nightmare, so all i need would be drugs for my next pregnancy  having the bloods done at woking on tuesday..how much did you pay

Myra-Sounds like you had a great time, what are you up to lady


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma - you are joking....ghosts playing with my hair  ....i dont think so...just let me know where and when to meet for lunch and shopping and then later I will tootle back to my unhaunted house. Fingers crossed we can be wusses together    . Glad you had a good time at your friends.
When are we planning this jaunt out Emma.
Myra - what a girly day indeed.....i was thinking i might have my hair chopped shortish....fed up with it at the mo...it only looks ok if I straighten it and that takes forever.
Mr and Mrs W - will be thinking of you tomorrow morning....r u having one or two put back ...sorry i cant remember .    
Weekend is over    
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

It's been majorly quiet on here today! Just wanted to pop in and say   to the Wildcats for tomorrow - Hope your kittens are doing their stuff - here's a little implantation dance for you                   will be thinking of you in morning.

I'm up for lunch and shopping depending on dates 

What a boring Sunday it's been, went into Kingston to do some shopping for our holiday and ended up spending a fortune on DH and the only thing I got for me was a hair clip!! Something went wrong there somewhere!!  
Also bought some condoms    as need to have protected   now I've started the Provera. Now I haven't bought condoms in years and I can't believe how expensive they are!!! They're only bits of plastic at the end of the day!! And the variety, all different flavours, ribbed, tickler, large, small, allergy free, designer, with spermicide, without spermicide, even vibrating condoms (i'm not joking either!!). Was in Superdrug for 40 minutes trying to choose ( oh and hiding from my Mum who was shopping with me   - might be 33 but still don't really want to buy condoms in front of Mum!!)

I can't believe I have just written the above paragraph on condoms - feel like I should be back behind the bike sheds!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

fingers   re the condoms - it's funny isn't it - I went and bought some on my last cycle - only to be told by mr r that we don't need them as I can't get pg on my own! but you are right there are so many and they are really expensive. I havne't used a condom in years - forgotten how they work! lol

Ali - you are a big scaredy wuss . But you are welcome to come shopping/to dinner (Emma - can we kidnap her) 

My transfer is 8.15am tomorrow. I'm remarkably calm, I just know this is our time and that my little embies are all dividing as they should be. I can't wait to meet them.

My mum just dyed my hair red again - it's been very pink the last week as the colour had faded badly - I usually go to the hairdresser but my mum used to be one so it's far cheaper to buy the colour myself. I'm sitting here with the dye on - 2 more mins and I have to go wash it off. I want to look my best for my babies tomorrow.

We are having 2 put back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-  buying condoms i would be soooo embarresed bet you felt like a naughty teenager 

Ali-Not sure really either end of oct or very early nov as cheesy doesnt want to be giving birth in December in a haunted pub 
Hope you all had a good weekend 
Wildcats-Good luck tomorrow, i know you will probably end up having two back, cause i know you would like twins  good luck let us know how you get on   

Hi to everyone else
Bendy and Beaker where are you :-

[br]: 10/09/06, 21:23Wildcat-Sorry posted at the same time  yeah we will kidnap all the ones just wanting lunch


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah we won't let them go home! lol There's nothing to be scared of really - if these ghosts hurt people they would never be allowed to let people stay the night! I want to see something for sure - I will take my camera (and some spare underwear!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will bring the camcorder   and some pampers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Wildcat hon - I'm sure the embies will appreciate mummy looking her best - hope you've shaved your legs too!!       

I questioned the condom thing at the clinic and said that if I hadn't conceived in 11 years surely it was unlikely to happen now - the answer was stranger things have happened!! Not sure I remember what to do with a condom though and they are too bloody expensive to use a couple to practise on a banana


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

fingers bananas eh


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

mentioned to DH about buying the condoms and he was mortified that my mum had even been in the same shop when i bought them and horror of horrors you could see them through the plastic bag !!! So now the whole of Kingston knows that I am planning to shag soon!!!

Bananas is what they showed us on at school!! Not that I took much notice at the time you understand!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm i believe you   i bet dh was mortified i am too just hearing about it


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Emma, Thanks for explaining bout the ghost thing. sounds good to me, dont know if i belive in ghosts so i think i will be ok and not too  . my immune tests cost £180 but mine was a thrombophilia screen not sure if i thats the same as your gonna have though. 

wildcat, good luck for tommorrow     

fingers   tis so funny to be using condoms. cant remember why now but we tried them a couple of years ago maybe when we did our first iui. i bought the whole shop when i saw what variety there was just couldnt help myself, but they are still horrid things no matter how fancy they sound on the box. nobody showed me at school. i think when i was at school it was before the days of showing kids things like that. 

got my af today. right on time, so am hoping this tx will carry on going to plan. been chatting to a lovely lady on here who had 5 isci and 2 fet all bfn then she got a bfp on her 6th icsi and she had twins. tis great to hear stories like that gives us girls hope. 

night all 

take care luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-It will work honey, especially now they are doing all these tests, are they giving you drugs for this cycle to sort the immune probs out.

Good luck wildcats-By now im sure the embies are floating around in your tum


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!!

Well done the Wildcats!!  you are by now offically with "Embie"! 

All this ghosty chat has freaked me out  you crazy lot! 

I have my scan today and have taken the day off so plan to chill with my book in the garden if the weather cheers up a bit!, Ive had a bit of spotting over the weekend and AF  type of cramping, Im just hoping its the meds and a good sign that my lining is nice a juicy for our  

Hope your all ok
gill xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-What did the scan say honey, sorry im being nosey as i will be having f/e/t  today is going to be 30 degrees its lovely and sunny here with bright blue skies 
Gill-Are you coming to the haunted pub


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, thanks hun. I havent got a clue whats going on with the immune issues because the nurses dont understand my results and mr c is too busy to look at them so i havent got a clue to be honest. i think they will given me drugs as i have a positive reult on the gene one but am still waiting to hear what mr c has to say about it.   to be honest is driving me  . 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey what a nightmare   as if going through tx isnt stressful enough


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma

My baseline a couple of weeks ago was to check that everything had shut down after DR same as a fresh cycle and todays is to measure the thickness of my lining! I have felt totally different this time as its not stimming just building up the lining!! but the spotting unnerved me a bit!

Ta for the offer of the spooky sleepover but NO WAY, I would cry  you would end up calling DH in the middle of the night to come and get me ! Your all bonkers 
Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh Gill, well then why not meet us for lunch and shopping during the day


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all hope you all had a lovely weekend 

Wildcats your must have your embies on board now       hope they're getting aquainted with their new home   Thanks for the good weather vibe it worked a treat  

Gill hope the scan goes well  

Luc - how frustrating    Hope the d-reg is going well - you are doing a fresh cycle aren't you?  

Emma - wow is it really going to be 30   had some housework planned! that is now cancelled  

fingers - glad I'm not the only one who's anal enough to haul all my paperwork with me!   

Had a lovely break away so relaxing, but blimey it was cold in  the night! my nose was  
Think af is here so I should ring the clinic to get next tx planned. . .


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Glad you had a nice weekend, wheres kate she went camping too, i bet you were cold in the night it was freezing   well done for a/f turning up, cant you delay it though for at least 4 weeks to wait for mine to turn up


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma - it was freezing - woke up loads in the night, had a duvet and 2 blankets and joggies & fleece but still enjoyed it though  

ooohhh its not yet full on af so better wait for that, don't know why I'm feeling reluctant but it would work out well this time as 2ww will be around a 2week half term holiday . . .I still can't decide what to do as I would love to lose some of this weight and we've just bought a rower as well.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, It has just taken me 56 minutes to read all your posts since Thursday evening.

Minnow, I had a delayed AF who didnt arrive until 3 days after my baseline and I had to DR for an extra week as I also had a cyst, but it sounds like AF arrived just in time now so you are all ok.

Wildcats, Fantastic news for you guys 5/6 and then 5/5 you cant ask for better than that can you, I hope everything went well this morning and you have 2 beans on board.

Alisha, I am forever saying to my hubby have you looked properly or have you looked like a man    

Barney Congratulations on the funding honey, I am soo pleased for you and it is really nice to hear that funding is coming through for people it means I never know my name might appear at the top of that list in time  

Fingers I am the same very anal about paperwork I have every bill, credit card statement etc going back to 1998!!! I have box files for everything I am very Sad I know, love the idea of the idea of the Orange folder!!

Well we had a good weekend in the Cotswolds went on some lovely long very hilly walks feel nice and refreshed now though.

Bendy Where are you hunny you haven't really said too much about what Mr R recommended to you and you sounded rather down I hope you are ok after the weekend 

Have a good week all and if AF is around you can send her my way as would love to have a short cycle this month, but only on day 16 so a bit early at the moment for me with my massive long cycles.

Ktx


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello,

Please may I join you?  I'm six days into my second ICSI cycle at Woking on short protocol, taking Gonal F and cetrotide.

Lots of    to everybody.

Cambee x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh sorry I missed Emma off   Glad your appointment with Mr R went well and they are looking into whats happened for you and if you are able to start next cycle we could be cycle buddies lets hope they find the answers real soon kx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt - glad you had a good break, do you take your dogs with you too? I don't know abuot you but me and dp were freezing! 

Hi Cambee welcome   

Barney - sorry hun I missed that well done on getting your funding, does that mean you will be definately starting tx at the end of this month?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Cambee-Welcome to the thread you will love it hear hopefully it will keep you sane through your tx  good luck hope it works for you this time 

Kate-Glad you enjoyed the camping, did the doggies go


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well....

Wildcat..hope eveything has gone well for you today.

Well I had a horrible day yesterday, I had a row with dh on the way back from my sister in laws and this after her bragging that she could have twins as my dh has twins in his family, she is so insensitive.
Well dh starting chatting about the IVF, i thought great he is showing an interest, but oh no, he just wanted to moan about it, saying that i am building my hopes up to much as it will probably not work, well as you can imagine i lost the plot, he started going on about all the drugs that i will be taking, I ignored him the rest of the way home and it was not mentioned again until this morning before he went to work, he is now saying that he wants to do it but he is just worried about me and how it will effect me emotionally, so we have now made friends, I explained to him that i am fully aware that it could fail, but what is the point of going into it with that kind of attitude, need to stay positive.

Men they can be so insensitive and as for my sister in law she is lucky i never put my foot up her bottom 
Well feel better now that i have had a moan

Love Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Myra some people are soooo    insensitive, glad you made up with d/h though
im still not speaking to mine as he has wound me up so much, havent spoken to him since saturday morning and we are sleeping in seperate rooms


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes the Hounds came too, they love camping thats why we try and go quite a bit as it means they get walked and we all get some fresh air and feel relaxed after the weekend and we have now got it to a tee everything is all in a garden storage box in plastic crates so we dont forget anything and we can be packed up and ready in a hour and it only takes about 30 minutes to put away when we get back.

Myra glad you have made up  
Emma in seperate rooms since Saturday   try and make up and not let all of this ruin your relationship its so stressfull isnt it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh no Emma, what fun you will have making up 

Mine hates any stress, he feels that IVF is stress, i know its stressful but we have to give it ago, i had ago at him about that fact that at least we dont not have to pay for this first go, look at all the other couples that spend thousands of pounds to get their dream, he has already said that he will not go down that road of keep trying and trying.
So fingers crossed this works, although he has said that if i get some eggs to freeze he would go for FET (how kind of him)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma seperate rooms    you two have been through such a tough time recently, dont hold on to the anger  cant you have a chat? Mind you its always us girls who start the chat men are great but a bit naff at the old emotional stuff  (Mr W excluded of course!)

Some people huh Myra glad you 2 are friends again!

KT we were going to go camping this weekend but the chilly dampness of the mornings put us off, your sooooo brave!!

Emma when is the shopping & lunch day out??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra, I think we forget how stressful it is for other halfs as well I had a right go at my hubby after our BFN saying he wasnt upset enough and therefore he wasnt bothered, But I really think deep down it because they know how much we want it and how much we out ourselves through it that they just dont know how to react really

Gill, Thats nothing its been so lovely the dampness has gone by 9am and then its really hot and sunny, I love camping it was a bit chilli in the evenings but we have a huge tent and if you zip yourselves in it especially with the breathing of our two big dogs it soon warms up and we then sit there and watch DVD's on a portable DVD player - SAW II -- great stuff to watch whilst camping!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-  men make me laugh like its there body going through it  

Its not the ivf stressing us its the m/c etc as i am not myself at the moment, and felt like he could of been there the day i found out and not of gone into work the friday and buggered off to take him mum and her friend shopping on the sat leaving me at home    it was like he didnt care, so he didnt like that and said that his mum was his number 1 priority 
If he wants to behave like that i will go it alone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em I am sure he didnt mean it, men can be so insensitive at times


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Emma

I am sure he loves you, maybe its his way of dealing with your loss


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Another new person - can I join you? I know a couple of people from Babycentre (NVH, Ali, Barney and Minow) but as that seems to have been down for the last couple of days I decided to move over to here. Just getting to grips with the boards - by way of quick introduction I am 34 dh is 35 and we have unexplained infertility, having been trying since June 2004. We had one ivf at Woking, BFN in early August and am now counting down to a FET starting dregs on Sept 22nd. We have 4 frosties so am hoping we will get 2 good ones from that and that this time we will get our BFP!

Good luck to all, whatever stage you are at and looking forward to get to know you all

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Monkeylove

Wow how many of us are on here now, a real test for MR R and C's success rate now!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Monkeylove

Welcome to the thread, quite a few people having f/e/t now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma

I totally understand and would have felt the same myself have a   

KT watching the telly in a tent!  I always hang about and walk real slow on the way to the loo past the caravans to catch snippets of the telly! Unfortunately we have to chat when we go away camping no DVD players for us 

welcome monkeylove cool name


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Not sure when cheesy is up for coming too and she doesnt want to go in december in case she gets sooo scared bubs pops out 

Probably end of oct beginning of nov, Kate are you coming honey you havent said


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

SOrry for a really rushed me me today but will try to be back on later so for now big hugs to you all.

Af has been very slow so bit stressed about scan later that the linning may not be thin enough but I guess there's nothing I can do so we will see. The house is in chaos, can't find my plan from woking at the moment so need to do a sort out before I go (yep I take all my paper work with me too, just in case).     coming up .......bloated from af and constipated so feel like a whale this morning. Not a good start to the week....hope it gets better!

Better go and get on for now.
Back later
lol to you all and welcome to all the newbies (and the ones I have known in former life on other site!) and special welcome to Wildcats kittens....can't wait to get to know you!!!!!!!!!
lol
minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I've not been around but I've been right proper poorly. Picked up a vicious stomach bug and was nearly hospitalised as I was getting dehydrated. luckily they managed to stop the stomach contents escaping long enough for me to recover and I avoided having to be admitted - very scarey though. Feeling much better now, if still a bit wobbly.

On the good side I managed to totter to a friends sons christening yesterday and she has given me all her old maternity clothes (bonus!) as I have had give up on 'real' clothes now as my stomach is very swollen from the illness and the pg.

Sorry Emma (don't get too jealous as I know you have a thing for him) but I also have the tell you that I've found out that Mr R is going to be my consultant at Frimley Park for my pg as well   Apparently I've been swapped from Miss Deans to Mr R - Lucky me   Not that I will see much of him (hopefully) as I'll be at the fetal medicine unit for the next 3 months but its nice to know we have a friendly face to call if we need to. 

I've also been signed off work for a couple of weeks as I have been getting very stressed about the pg and the flood and generally not been creating the right environment for beanie to thrive. hopefully the chill time will allow me to sort my head out! 

Anyway I've not had a chance to read all the messages yet but here are the 'bits' I have picked up on;

Wildcats - 

Emma - Get making up!

Minow - Relax hun, you will get there eventually - more stress= less responsive body

 to everyone else

Love
Beaker


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Ahhhh sorry you have been ill, glad your not at work though as i think you work too hard   I think im going to have my baby at frimley now   what do you think  
Lucky you for getting all the lovely maternity clothes that was a result


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

This might be a really stupid question but do pg tests go out of date, i have had one floating about for about 2 years, not sure whether to chuck it


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

They normally come with a date stamped onm them Myra.

Emma - Its only cos I'm high risk. Normally you get midwife led care


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Beaker, never thought to look
Glad your feeling better


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Monkey love - welcome to the thread 

Beaker - bless you - glad you are feeling a little brighter now, we missed you. Make the most of having a couple of weeks off and rest up honey,

Wildcats - kittens on board!!! sticky vibes being sent your way....

Myra - I assume that if they have an expiry date then it would be printed on the box somewhere, sorry can't be any further help.. I hear you about insensitive SIL's - mines a nightmare!!

Emma - just give him a hug - i'm sure he just doesn't know how to deal with it - everything you have been through is so overwhelming and you have both been so strong - don't let it come between you  

Ktx - glad you had a good weekend - welcome back - glad to hear I'm not the only one with the paperwork 
fetish!!


Cambee - welcome and good luck!! 

Alisha, Gill and everybody else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-only a couple of weeks till your hols


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Emma on your scary trip but hopefully at that time I will be mid treatment so I will take a raincheck this time, But I will meet up with you soon I promise, hopefully we can all meet as a mother and baby group real soon

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah hopefully Kate, hopefully i will be mid tx too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Dam dam dam!!!!.........    got to get ready and go out...not constipated any more.....exact opposite! Oh bother! Come on body....behave!

Maybe it's the thought of the scarey pub!

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow are you coming to the red lion??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just remind me when you are thinking of going


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor Minnow


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

It has taken me ages to catch up on the pages since Friday!

Firstly - *Mr & Mrs Wildcat*. Congratulations on all 5 of your eggs fertilising. I hope that E/T has gone well today and send you lots and lots of sticky vibes.

*Emma* - Glad that your appointment with Mr R went well. He really is looking out for you. Sorry to hear that you and you DF are at loggerheads. You have been through so much and I hope you can work it out soon and have fun making up. Re the meet - I would be up for shopping and lunch but not the overnight stay. It also depends on the date as it may be around E/C day 
Welcome to *Jellybabe, Cambee * and *Monkey love *  Welcome to the thread. There are lots of us on here at different stages of treatment and normally someone can answer any questions you might have.
*Gill* - not long till you meet you snowbabies. You must be getting so excited
*Ali * - I think it it tomorrow that you start your short protocol. Fingers crossed for you.
*Barney* - Great news about the Funding. well done.
*KT* - Glad you had a nice break. You had nice weather for it!
*Alisha* - not long till you start again. Fingers crossed for you as well.
*Myra* - sorry that you and your partner had words about IVF, but I guess it is better to have it out in the open rather than all bottled up. It is hard for the men I think as they worry about us. Would he join one of the mens thread on the website where he can talk to others about his fears and feelings about IVF? 
*Beaker* - sorry to hear that you have been unwell. Get plenty of rest.
*Bendy* - where are you - we miss you? We still need to hear what Mr R said to you at your appointment.

Hello to Cheesy, Minnow, NVH, Sarah, Fingerscrossed, Nibbles, Budgie, Sho, MrsG, I wish, Luc, Hope and anyone else that I have forgotten.

I will send out an updated list in a bit as a reminder of us all (since there are loads of us now) and where everyone is with treatment.

As for me it was a quiet weekend. Looking forward to getting my treatment plan and Buceriln on Friday from the clinic.

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules are you having FET or are you going for a fresh cycle?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I just wrote this once and hit the back button by mistake  Argh.

Well MrW and myself have just got home from Woking (we went into town after for some light shopping!) - and we are proud to annouce we have 2 embies back where they belong. I'm sure we are going to have twins.......

Mr Riddle was in fine form this morning and informed us that we have:

1 x 8 cell embryo - grade 1-2
1 x 8 cell embryo - grade 2
1 x 8 cell embryo - grade 3
1 x 6 cell embryo
1 x 4 cell embryo

He also waited while I took this picture:










I will catch up with everything else a little later - I'm still on  and have some reading to do just to catch up with this mornings gossip!

I hope everyone is well today


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Wildcat they are beautiful   
Let's hope we can look forward to kittens soon  

What a good idea to take a photo


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcats I am so pleased for you and your Kittens fingers crossed for the next two weeks to fly by

Take it easy have have a nice restful afternoon

Katex


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

in love with your kittens already!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We'd prefer babies - I'd be a tad worried if I gave birth to kittens!    

My clairvoyants (I had messages from 3) - said we'd have twins - a boy and a girl, the girl will come first. The boy will be fair haired and the girl darker haired - so I'm waiting to see if they got it right - why do we have to wait soooooo long!!! lol


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

for you wildcats! PPuuuuuurrrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jules

Thanks honey, dh joining a mens thread ummmmmm, not sure he is very insecure about his problem, he had an undescended testicle as a young boy, he will not talk about it, as for my in laws it is a long story, his mother suffered with agrophobia when dh was young and she sort of neglected him, although it was unintentional, i think she feels responsible as she never noticed that he had a problem, she will not even discuss IVF, she only makes snide remarks, like that she cannot understand people going through IVF when there are lots of children that people can adopt.
I get really angry as she would be lost without her children, I would love to known how she would react if it was my sister in law that was having problems conceiving and not my dh as she has a very close relationship with her and i am sure she would feel very different, you know the mother and daughter bond.
My mums keeps telling me to ignore them, but it can be difficult.

Great news that you are getting your drugs on Friday, is this cycle a funded cycle?

Cannot wait to get started, i am off to Ireland on Wednesday, but I am going to contact Woking before i go to see when we are likely to get our first appointment.

Love Myra[br]: 11/09/06, 12:35Hey wildcat

They look lovely.......purrrrrrrfect


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat that would be lovely Twins one of each you could call the girl Kitty !!! or Cat (Catlin)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

When my best friend was preg with no3 I asked her 2 boys what they wanted...a brother, sister or kittens and they decided kittens...my friend spent most of the 9 months dreaming that it was kittens! Ooops!

a girl and a boy will be puuuurrrrfect and even if they are babies not kittens they will still be little wildcats or wildkittens on here I am sure!  

lol
Minow 

ps when is this meet up at the red lion?

Oh and Cat can also be short for Catrin if you want to go welsh!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Right I've had a little time to catch up - I kept up over the weekend but it seems you are all chatty on a Monday morning!!

Beaker - sorry to hear you have not been well hun, you have rally had a rough time with it ver the last few weeks. Stay strong though I'm sure there is a light at the end of this sickly tunnel for you coming really soon.

Emma - I had hoped that you and DP had   and made up by now, sounds like he is just being an ****. Cook him a nice meal tonight, switch of the phone and try to get this sorted. 

My friend pat always told me about the 10 minute rule and I think it's brilliant - here's how it works:  One of you gets annoyed with the other for whatever reason. That person gets 10 minutes to be really mad with you and say what he/she wants, after that - unless its a deal breaker (divorce/split up) - GET OVER IT and move on, you had your say.......    (Pat has been married for 30 years now and this has saved her sanity on many occasions!!)

KT and Alisha - sounds like you had a fun camping trip (not together of course! LOL)

Cambee and Monkeylove - welcome to the Woking thread, you will love it here, just join in and gossip, it's what we do best  

Myra - Hope you are having a better day today - sounds like you had a nasty one yesterday, and I don't blame you for rowing over that - check out the 10 minute rule!!! (although I think you have the right to extend that one to 15 mins!)

Bugger, got to run again, lunch is ready


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - your kittens are gorgeous!! Catrina and Cato !!! Only male name I can find including a cat!!

Emma - I know can't wait to relax on a white sand beach, overlooking turquoise waters!!! They have internet at our hotel so hopefully will be able to keep up with everyones news!!

Jules - good luck with appt this Friday     

Advice please - had quite severe lower right abdo pain for about the last 3 weeks - severe enough to have had to take time off work - my GP referred me to St Petes for urgent scan prior to tx and am still waiting. When I spoke to another DR at surgery this morning he said that St Petes are up to 3 months wait for urgent scans - apparently even if they suspect the big C you wouldn't get an appt any quicker. Now I am worried on 2 counts - first off will this delay tx and second - I have an 8 hours flight to do in a couple of weeks time and If I am in this much pain not sure I want to be on a plane. Is it worth me calling Woking?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Well done honey what a lovely pic  now make sure you are resting and taking your 500mg of vit c is good for thickening up the womb lining 

Sorry just been on a bloody wild goose chase, my sat nav is doing my head in so im selling it on ebay and need another for tomorrow so went to pc world croydon who didnt have any and they said ohhhhh pc world in colliers wood have them went there and they said computer error


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Woking will scan you anyway as part of your treatment and I am sure they would pick anything up, however if you want to be scanned before you go away I am sure they will do so for you but they will charge you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Kates right try woking but if your not on there books yet im not sure


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!

I'm back and seem be suffering from the holiday blues a little, especially from being back at work!    It was so lovely in Thailand and
37 degress in the shade!  
Dh and I had lots of good quality time together and although you can never switch off 100% from this baby lark, it was definately 
a much needed break.  Oh to be back out there again!!  

I thought about you girls and wondered how you all was getting on.  So much can happen in just a couple of weeks!

Well how are you lovely ladies?  Is there an update anywhere?  I know there is no way I can read through all these posts!

Alipali has given me a little update so........

Kate - so sorry to read your bfn hun.  My heart goes out to you.

Wildcats - congrats on your transfer today, hope they are there to stay and sending you lots of     vibes.  Really hope your
physcic lady is right about twins!

Emma - Really glad Mr R is looking after you.  When do you get the results from all the tests?

Ali -        - AF dance for you that the   shows up tomorrow as planned!

Welcome Monkeylove - how lovely to see you over here, although I haven't seen your post, just someone else welcoming you!   Whats up with BC as I can't seem to get on it!!  Af shown for you?

Cecile - congratulations on your birth of your little one

Anyway, as much as I would love to say its good to be back, i'd be lying!!  Now its back to waiting for af to show and then on the count down
to my FET!!  Here we go again!!

Lots of love to you all and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Glad you had a nice holiday  bit jealous though  
I get bubs results probably by next week, as they said it can take around two weeks  the bloods im having done at woking at 8am tomorrow morning, Mr R said they should be back by the end of the week but Ann said should be about 10 days...im hoping its my blood thats the prob as cant be bothered to go up to st thomas with my frozen embies and get more tests on them and me  so hopefully if it is my blood it will be a lot easier as just one jab everyday while im pg..

Bet it was nice to get away from all the baby talk  are you coming to the haunted pub


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma/Ktx - I am on books at Woking so might give them a call - just want to set my mind at rest really - think I am just on edge with it coming up so soon. Am even tempted to pay for a scan just to check all is OK...

NVH - welcome back - glad you had a lovely holiday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Yeah lindsay is so good she will have a good look wonder if its a cyst thats playing up  

Just texted cheesy as was worried about her she has been in hospital as she had a bad mosi bite and she couldnt move her arm, baby is fine thank god she is being discharged today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma and fingercrossed.

Emma - all that waiting is crazy   bet you can't wait to find it out the results.  I am certainly just as curious!  Know what you mean about having to travel up to st thomas, lets hope its the easy option and its your blood and I mean that in the nicest possible way!

haunted pub   - whats all that about then?  I am a real chicken when it comes to things like that!    

It was so nice to get away from the baby lark in general to be honest.  Its so easy to let it all rule your life and it was just nice to rest my brain!  Can feel all those baby feelings flooding back slowly though!    Gonna try hard to stay as chilled as poss!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah no i know what you mean i hope its the blood too then i can relax next time im pg  

The haunted pub is in Avesbury in wiltshire in the middle of the stone circle i have stayed there a couple of times and its a right  laugh  we could all meet up sat lunchtime end of oct/nov do some shopping and have some lunch then stay over the pub in the evening  think its about £20 per person for the night will be a laugh it was on most haunted hence wanting to go there.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Girls,

Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating.

*Waiting to start treatment*
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept  
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept (Approx) 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 29 Sept (Approx) 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx) 
AliPali 
NVH (FET) in Oct 
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) 
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
MrsG95 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
Cambee 

*D/Ring*
Minow D/R 30th Aug 
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Sept 

*Stimming*
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) ET 15th September 

*E/C - 2ww*
Wildcat & MrWildcat. E/T 11th September. 2 Beans on board  

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Emma74 -   
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Thank you very much for my lovely welcome.  It's great not to feel alone.    Just wanted to say congratulations Wildcat on your embies - they look wonderful.  Here's some   for you.

I'm just off to put on my lucky pants and head to Woking for my first scan - hopefully there'll be more action from my ovaries than in the last cycle.  

Cambee x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Cambee


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome back NVH glad you had a lovely time, I hate that just back from jolly's feeling 

Lovely pic wildcat, take it easy and look after those embies 

Emma Id love to join you for the lunch and shopping but im not staying with ghosties  just let me know the dates!

Poor cheesy hope your ok 

Good luck cambee 

Ive just got back from my scan all is well lining measured 11 so thats good news, plus NO MORE JABS!!   now its over to the dreaded bum bullets!! 
cant wait to meet you friday!  sleep tight

Love to all 
Gill xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi NVH great to have you back and thank you for your messages whilst you were away We are very sad as we were certain it had worked but we are looking forward and will start again on day 21 as soon as AF arrives.

Glad you had a wonderful time I wish I was in there.

Hi to all the newies there seems to be loads over the last few days

Wishing everyone lots of luck and happiness

Katex

Gill how exciting.........well done hunny fingers crossed for Friday
Cheesy I hope you are all ok and wish you well keep your little daughter nice and snugg


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Wildcat - I am so pleased for you that things have gone more smoothly this time. Heres to a nice relaxing 2 weeks and a great big BFP at the end with twins!
KT - I am having another fresh cycle since it is being funded
NVH - Glad to hear that you had a nice relaxing holiday. I hope A/F turns up soon so you can start your FET
Myra - It is such a shame when people are insenstive to others. I think our journey not only makes us stronger but also more sensitive to the struggles that different people have in their lives. I hope that you have a wonderful time in Ireland.
Gill - well done on your scan. Friday will be here before you know it! I have everything crossed for you.

Cambee - I hope that the scan goes well. Let me know when you start stimming and I will update the list properly (as I have put in the waiting to start section at the moment by mistake!  )

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Well done the old womb lining is nice and thick   not long to go for you either  
Oh good well when cheesy is back we will get some dates together


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - Welcome back from your hols - glad to hear that you had a lovely time. We're off on Saturday - only 5 nights but still will be better than nothing! The day after we're back (next Friday) I start the dregs again. AF behaved itself and arrived while we were away camping for the weekend - not v pleasant. (I see there are some other campers on here - we'll have to swap tips although I think that's us done now until next summer).

Treatment plan says Oct 27th for transfer - it seems ages away but we have some things to keep us busy until then (including wedding anniversary in Paris - hurrah) so it will hopefully pass quickly. They will defrost all 4 and put back the best 2 - fingers crossed we get 2 to put back! Then of course the 2ww which will include my mum's 70th birthday weekend. I will be the only one not drinking out of my boozy family so that will make a change!

Thanks everyone else for your welcome messages - nice to meet lots of Woking ladies.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkeylove-Your welcome to come to the haunted pub too  have a lovely time in Paris ooohhh lala


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

monkey love- may I ask are your frosties stored in 2's I didnt quite understand why they are defrosting all 4?? 

They will thawing 2 of ours and then will call if only 1 makes it to get the ok to thaw another 2! 

I just got changed into sunbathing gear and got my hammock out, sorted out the washing emptied the dishwasher and the b****Y suns gone in now


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Gill

Yes, our frosties are stored in 2s. In our implications meeting the nurse definitely advised defrosting all 4 so that we could get the best 2 out of the 4. I was a bit concerned about losing one or two of them but this was definitely their advice. They will pick the best 2 the day after they defrost them (so they'll be day 3) and then keep an eye on the other one or two (if they make). If they make it to the next day and they are still dividing they will refreeze them at that point (day 4). So we wouldn't lose them if they are good embryos. 

I am intrigued by why they told you something different though - perhaps it is because you have 6 and therefore they think you will have enough for another FET but they don't think we will?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It seems that everyone is slightly different on every occassion I am sure its because we dont fully get to see our notes and know the whole scenerio......


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

Hope you are all ok.  Haven't put a message on for awhile although I have been dropping by to check that you are doing ok.    Well done Wildcats  

Was having a bad week last week so didn't want to bring my negative vibes on here!  Started injections at the weekend though so trying to get some     on the go......

Sorry to hear that Beaker and Cheesy have been feeling unwell, hope you are ok now.   

Hello to all the new girls 

Emma - glad your chat with Mr R went ok.  Its great that he is looking after you.  Hope you make up with DF soon.

NVH - holiday sounded fab - feels like you have been away for ages.

Fingerscrossed - hope you are ok.  I get really bad pains there to, but on and off.  I just presumed it was my ovary doing something - I dread to think whats going on in there sometimes. 

Jules - hope you enjoyed your quiet weekend, BarneyBear - Congrats on letter from PCT, Minow-  Glad Af came when you wanted, hope scan ok, Mrya - Sexy hair.  Gill -   , Ktx, hope you are feeling ok and had a good weekend, Bendy - Hope you are ok.

Hope I haven't forgotten anybody.  Hello if I have...........  so many people to catch up with today


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Starting Stimms tomorrow here. So late af not a problem.

Haven't had lunch yet so gona get some now. 
Did talk to lovely nurse about this site and said how much we loved them all and that Mr R has got quite a fan club. She said she would tell him as it's often Mr C that gets the attention. She said she'd tell him to come on and have a look.....so watch out Emma....Mr R could be watching!   

Lunch time
lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - wow lining sounds great.  How exciting, fingers crossed and all that for your      

Emma - i'm with gill, I can't stay with the   either but everything else sounds cool!

Monkeylove - hope you have a brill time on your hols - where are you going?  Fab news that af behaved and arrived on time!
All set to go again hey!  Are you excited?  It will be worth staying away from the booze if it all works hey!  I drank loads
on holiday!  Returned to my usual alcoholic self!    
I've only got two frosties so have no choice in the number! makes me a bit nervous now knowing that they are going to do thaw your
4.  I hope my two make it, will be gutted otherwise.  But flumpity only had one and it went to blast and she got her bfp so it just goes
to show you that it can work with just one!
Is BC site ok?

Kate - hope you are feeling in better spirits now and its not long until you start again!  I seem to be lagging behind everyone!!  

Thanks Jules - gosh that list gets bigger by the day!

Welcome to the thread Cambee  

My boss just emailed pics of her new baby born on the 4th Sept, needless to say I am fed up! know thats sounds horrible - a long story.
He is very cute but the gushy email that went with certainly hasn't helped with my frame of mind!  She can be so supportive but also
so self absorbed sometimes and seems to forget that its the last thing I need to hear about!  She had a girl and now a boy and with 
hardly any effort!       ah well!!!!!  Am happy for her obviously, but you know what I mean girls! enought of my ranting already!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Monkeylove- We were told that they know within 1/2 hour if they have made it! so to thaw another straw isnt a problem and will only re-freeze if they make it to blasts!

I totally agree with KT that everyone has different tx plans and have individual needs and to be honest its only because im generally a nosey person that I asked!! if they get us our dreams I dont care 

WERE ALL GOING TO BE MUMS!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks kate  .

I want to go home now!  fed up and tired of working and its only my first day back! 

Gosh I sound like a mysery guts today!    

Gill - i totally agree!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - glad you had a lovely holiday it's always a shame when you have to come home to reality     regarding your frosties - did you only get 2? what grade were they?  I had 3 other embies and they didn't freeze them  grade 2-3

Jules - thank you for updating the list 

Cambee - good luck on your scan! let us know the results

Gill - wow great lining - I'm jealous! Although I dont have to do botty bullets this time YAAAYYYYY - I get 2 more pregnyl shots instead 

Emma - damn that GPS - hope you get a new one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - yep only had 4 embies, transferred 2 and froze the other 2!  They were grade 1 to 2 and they did say that
they don't normally freeze just 2 as the minimum is 3 but as they looked very good they would take the chance.  I had 10 eggs, but due to
scar tissue after a VR they struggled to find   from the fresh and frozen samples.  They eventually found
10 to inject but only 4 went onto divide.  I think they also took into consideration that dh will have to have that sperm retrieval thingy if we do a
fresh cycle, plus with my lining it easier to control with a frozen.  I guess its pretty frustrating when the rules differ so much between people and their treatments, especially when speaking to people from the same clinic. I guess at the end of the day we are all in good hands and they know best! 
What is your test date?  your tx has flown by!  Hope they are getting cozy as we speak!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry NVH - forgot to say anything about Babycentre. Not sure what has happened with it - it just went blank on Thursday and haven't been able to get into it since. I don't whether it is just a technical glitch or whether it has gone out of business. It must be v frustrating for those people who are just coming to the end of their treatment and I want to know if they got their BFPs! Don't mind at all about not drinking if I get my BFP this time. I have been enjoying lots of drinks since my BFN and I am sure I have put weight on as a result so it feels about time to get back on the wagon. Your next af must be due soon? I don't think you will be much behind me. I am excited about the FET - hoping so much that one of the frosties turns into our much dreamed of baby. I did have a bit of feedback from the nurse when we went in about our last cycle - apparently they will reduce my dosage of stimms next time as some of my eggs were a bit over-ripe by the time of ec. She did give me lots of hope that it will work one day - but I am getting impatient. Not helped by lunch yesterday with friends who have an accident baby - I saw her at a university reunion just before she found out she was pregnant last June and she was completely p***ed and smoking away. A bit different from all our 2wws! Don't worry about your 2 though - I am sure they will defrost fine and after they are perfect embies so you will get your BFP this time.

Gill - it's all a bit of a mystery isn't it? But I totally agree - if I get my BFP I obviously won't mind that all 4 have been defrosted. But I will ask them about it again when I go in for my baseline scan as it is a bit of a mystery and I too am v nosy. But yes we will definitely all be mums one day and hopefully soon!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

We are all nosey!  

Monkeylove - Glad you got some feed back.  I think that they put us all on the same dose taking age etc into consideration as they
have nothing else to go by.  My first one went tits up big time and didn't even make it to ec!    I do think the dose i had last time
was a little on the low side, but they were just being over cautious with my I guess!
I certainly have put on some holiday weight!  Need to try and loose it now before treatment starts.  I am on cd 23 tday, so af normally shows on average about cd 32, thats if she doesn't muck me around like last time!!! 
Very strange about BC - maybe it got hacked into like FF did a while ago!
It so hard to stay patiient isn't it - it just one big waiting game but we'll all get there one day!

Anyway lovely ladies, am off home now.  Nice chatting and catch up again tomorrow
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Budgie - nice to see you back. good luck with the injections     . I have intermittent ovary pain too but this had been constant and has me doubled in pain, think I'll leave calling Woking for a couple of days and see how I go - don't really want to pay for a scan if I don't need too!!

Wildcat - how come they didn't freeze remaining embies - thought they froze any remaining ones?? 

Gill - Godcats send their love and miaows and lots of       for Friday

NVH - I understand where you are coming from with the new baby pics... just remember it will be you soon  


Emma - you might be in trouble if Mr R is coming on the site!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Fingers - yes probably best to get it checked out asap to put your mind at ease if nothing else.  These things are something else to worry about otherwise.  I must admit that when I get a pain like that it worries me (very sharp stabbing pain, only ever on the right) but I presumed that if anything was wrong it would show up on the scans I have had a Woking.  Think with me it may be my endo getting worse - though I try not to think about that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Missed you   hope everything ok you could of come on last week and we could of tried to cheer you up  your coming to the pub arent you 

Minow-  cant believe it, but cant see Mr R coming on here, unless one of you lot is Mr R spying   
I think Mr R knows i love him the way i look at him and go all mushy   he is god!!!

Fingers-Get it checked out 

Nvh-Bye honey   have a nice evening

Monkeylove-Yes we all will be mummies one day 

Wildcat-Why do you want frosties?? this is going to work you wont need them 
Gill-Didnt know they could tell that quick   blimey thought it was like waiting for chicken to defrost


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - would love to get together with you all but I don't think i'd be much fun in a pub.  Haven't drunk alcohol for about 4 years.  Trying to be good (especially on this low carb diet) - not that its done me much good   Don't suppose they serve water or milk behind the bar 

I could really do with getting Plastered................................


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I said that to Mr R regarding refreezing them   I wouldnt chance it with chicken!!

Emma are you going to make friends with DH later? you should really theres naff all on the telly  only kidding love

I will be sad tom as I will be at work and cant log on till the evening  

love to you all [br]: 11/09/06, 17:44Blimey Budgie NO BOOZE FOR 4 YEARS! I blew you some bubbles for that, well done!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Been shopping to buy last minute bits for going to Ireland, although i will probably not use them, i always feel the need to go and buy loads of rubbish to take away with me.

Well checked post on my way back as my post is in one of those little pigeon holes, got a letter from the PCT, basically it is a copy of the letter that was sent to Woking, it is addressed to a lady called Caroline Lewis, anyone know her??

It just has a identifier number and one line saying, please except this as approval to proceed with the patients treatment, oh and our names of course.

Hopefully soon

Luv Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-I wont drink if you wont honey, hopefully i will be in the middle of tx, i had my first glass of wine the other day i hate alchol so you will be with good company, plus we dont need drink to make us   do we 

Gill-  i hope Mr R laughed at that   i tried apologising to d/f on sat but he just looked straight passed me so i thought right Mr sod you    will let you know tomorrow 

Myra-Caroline is lovely she is the unit manager


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh well you tried Emma, enjoy the peace while it lasts!! keep smiling though   

Im off now have been a FF junkie today, need to look as though I havent been sitting on this here PC all day and do some dinner!! 

See you

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-   Have a nice evening  

night ladies hope you all have a lovely evening 

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma, hopefully wont be to long before i get to meet her


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanx Emma - I sound like a right boring old fart don't I. Hopefully I will have something to celebrate by then    . If not I'll be so upset I may give up being a "good girl" and get absolutely rat arsed!!!! As long as you don't mind scraping me off the floor 

Perhaps we could have a chat with the ghosts, get them to put a good word in for us with him upstairs!

Myra - you must be so excited to get that letter.  [br]: 11/09/06, 17:58Bye everyone - must go and find something for dinner. Hope you all have a good evening. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Girls, I'm sorry for no personals today really but although good news that we start stimming tomorrow I'm also a bit upset and worried that my body clock is ticking a bit too fast.
Does anyone else know what their fsh level is. Mine has gone up to 9 and they would really want it to be under 10. I'm only 34 so it's not great.We also found out that Charlie was a grade 3 embie so even the one embie we managed wasn't great. I feel so fed up that my body is letting me down. 
Maybe I'm just hormonal at the moment. Perhaps it would be best if you all just ignored me for a bit.....I could just go and sit in the corner till I brighten up. I'm just feeling fed up that this road is so long and I don't know that we are ever going to get there.
I don't feel I can face a future without our own child but at the moment I really feel as if that could be what we are looking at.

I'm sorry to be down, I know we all wanted a positive woking thread but at this precise moment I just don't feel very positive.

Maybe I shouldn't post this as it's not really going to help anyone but i just need to let it out and say it. DH is trying to be supportive but it's tough on him as well. It's me that's at fault.

Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.....i so wish i could get on at work    It takes me ages to catch up.
Hi Monkeylove - its Alip known as AliPali on here, so glad you have joined the mad Woking gang.
Nvh....told u you would have lots of catching up to do....thank for the AF dance....no sign of her yet
Hi Cambee - am i also due to start on a short protocol with the same drugs...how have you found it....the Wildcats have also had a short cycle as well.....and that has gone really well
Wildcats - so pleased for you....I feel alot more positive now. Sending you lots of   
Gill - hope all goes well for you on Fri   
Minow - dont get to dispondent   .....you are 34 i am nearly 40, cheer up PLEASE   
Budgie - come for the food and shopping, not sure I wont to sleep with ghosts either  , I am sure there will be lots of us on water or grapefruit juice   
Myra - have a great time in Ireland 
Emma- looks like you are going to get found out.........Mr R is watching YOU  
Hi Lucy, Myra, Fingers, Bendy, Beaker, kate, Jules, Alisha, hope you are all ok...sorry if I have forgotten anyone....i think I need to make a list so I can refer to it.
Come on AF.......Come on AF   
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali my love I know I'm only 34 but my body (according to my FSH level) seems to think I'm much older and that's the problem!
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

minow,

my fsh has been 8.8 for the last three yrs. i am 30 now. this month it went up to 10.9 i was so upset and shocked but having spoken to woking they acted like it wasnt a big deal. they seemed really shocked when i suggested they might stop tx and said of course they wouldnt and 10.9 isnt that bad. well i have to admit im still realy stressed about it but honestly i'd be fine with anything under 10. an fsh of 9 really doesnt mean that your tx wont work or your embies wont be good i promise you. with icsi your gonna get a much better fertilisation rate and you will have 2 good embies put back im sure. i know how hard it is not to get upset ive been the same recently, but this cycle will be so much better then the last as they know your body know. sending you a .

Lucy [br]: 11/09/06, 19:06budgie, dont worry hun your not boring. im the same, i gave up drinking two and half yrs ago completely and before that i had cut down to almost nothing for a year aswell. we can be water buddies. [br]: 11/09/06, 19:10wildcat,

weldone hun fantastic news a boy and a girl sound fab. no kittens please. the night my best friends baby was due i dreamt she gave birth to a rabbit. i went to visit her and she had it wrapped in a blanket. when i looked i noticed it was a rabbit but she seemed like she hadnt noticed so i didnt mention it. very odd indeed didnt mention it to her till she gave birth to a proper baby. didint want to scare her. anyway get lots of rest. sending you some                               . i feel like youve got your bfp already. [br]: 11/09/06, 19:15emma sorry your df is being a meanie. feel like i want t ocome round and  him.

hi everyone else there is so many i know if i start naming ill mis some out. nvh welcome back and welcome to monkey love and whoever else is new sorry im being rubbish.

and bendy where are you  we are missing you.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening ladies

Wildcats that's brilliant -well done honeys       loads of sticky vibes coming your way     

nvh - welcome back glad you had a great time and let your hair down with a drink or two  

Minow - oh honey I think we all get blue moments, this is where you can express them without piling on to your DH   fsh is a funny one it seems to fly about the place sometimes. Please try not to worry about it too much, I'm sure this cycle will be the one for you     . What day did they take it? as that can make it lower or higher too. your body has done some fab things for you lately   you;ve lost all that weight and are as fit as a fiddle.   hope the stim jabs go well tomorrow, do you do it in the evening?

Myra have a lovely time in Ireland  

Emma - your df is very naughty - I might send the   round as that's really mean ignoring an apology    he sounds like he needs a kick up the ar*e! Hope you make up   #

Alip - I know how you feel, when I start back at work, I won't have time to log on only in the evenings  

fingers - I think you should   woking also about the pain you've been having. It doesn't cost too much 

Hi Monkeylove wishing you all the luck with this cycle  

Gill howz the stimming going?   

Hi Budgie oooohhh you've started already best of luck with this one too    

Jules great list   Friday is ticking along quickly and you'll soon know when test day is  

Hi to all you other fab ladies, food is calling


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies girls. I am feeling a little brighter at the mo. Dh has looked after me fab all evening. Cooked me a lovely dinner and lit the wood burning stove and snuggled up with me and the cats in front of it and told me I was pretty.  

Will be doing the stimms in the evening. Around 7pm I guess as that's when I sniff and it fits in before I have to do gigs as they usually start at 7.30pm.

Off to bed now.....dinner made me a bit windy! Oops so hope dh will still snuggle up!  

Nunight all
lol
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, what a lot of catching up I've had to do!!! Looks like the AF dance worked, finally arrived today!!! DH is going to call tomorrow and see that it is still OK to start this cycle and get implications meeting booked. Does anyone know if the PCT fund normal IVF only or does it cover ICSI too? Just wondering as ICSI has a better fertilization rate doesn't it?

Myra - I got the same letter! Have you called Woking to ask how long you'll be waiting for your initial appointment? Hope it's not too long a wait, I know we were 6 mths.

Monkeylove - Welcome to the FF board. When you starting your FET?

Minow - Sending you big positive vibe hugs. Did I read something about your FSH can fluctuate a bit evry month?? Maybe complete rubbish, don't know?? I know I definetely get moments like that when I do think what if it doesn't work. I think DH's find it hard because men like to solve problems and with all this there isn't always something that can be done other than the IVF process which is out of our hands. Hope you are feeling better about everything. Alisha's right, all that weight you've lost and all your healthy eating will ensure that this tx gets great results for you    

the Wildcats - fantastic news!

Emma - I think we will all come round and tell your DH how unfair he is being   Hope he sorts himself out and makes it up big time!

NVH - welcome back!!!!!!!!! Great to hear you had a lovely holiday, it sounds fab!  

A big hello to everyone else!!  

Oh before I go, can I just ask what everyone else's DH is doing regarding alcohol? I am trying to get DH to cut it out completely for 2 or 3 weeks leading up to EC but you would've thought I had asked him to cut off his right arm!!! He has cut down and generally doesn't drink during the week at all but likes a few at the weekend. I know it is important that he is relaxed and I don't want to seem like i am nagging. What have you girls said? I would hate to look back on this tx if it isn't successful and wish that we had done things differently. At the same time I do want to try and hold on to something resembling a normal life!! 

xxx

Minow - Just read your latest post, sounds like you and DH have had a lovely evening!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Luc and minow-Im 32 and my fsh was 9.5 but had it taken day 4 i think and it should really be taken day 2-3 it doesnt mean crap embies i was lucky and got all grade 1 4 cell i think i had a couple which were grade two and as i had so many embies they just put the 2x grade 1's back and froze the rest of the grade 1's , Mr R said what is the point of freezing embies which are less good quality than what he put back so all 8 i have are the same quality as the ones he put back if that makes sense  so try not to worry about your fsh doesnt mean you will have crap embies, and also your fsh gets higher as you get into your cycle please dont worry girls 

Barney-Think it covers icsi but that is only used if the mans sperm isnt great, we had ivf and icsi split as my d/f's sperm wasnt great and all the ivf eggs fertilised and we got grade 1 4 cells so it cant be that bad!! also with icsi you loose more embies as they have to be washed etc so if you had icsi you could lose half your embies, stick with the ivf unless your d/h sperm isnt great. my d/f gave up alchol the weeks leading up to e/c then had a night out with his mates after e/c to make up for it 

Ali-heres an a/f dance for you           hope that helps 

Budgie-I dont mind scraping you off the floor honey it will be funny 

Hi to everyone else
Well d/f is talking to me but havent had a chance to have a proper chat as have had people his friend from France etc on the phone tonight


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Did anyone have thunder and lightening last night? kept me awake thinking about things.

Wildcat - brilliant photo of your little ones - was it taken on a normal camera?
Sending you lots of     and sticky vibes.

Emma - sorry to hear about d/f troubles    I think alot of men are deficient of the tactful and sensitivity gene - my husband is one of them    After my m/c he seemed to be gutted for a day and then bounced back to his chirpy self. After a week - he had to ask me why I was crying!!!      I got very angry at the fact that even if he did not feel the same way as me that he did not seem to understand how I felt.

Anyway a few weeks have passed now. I found it helped to talk about how I felt when I was calm rather than in a heated    The message seems to get across better for some reason   Probably because he thinks I really mean what I say.

Wanted you to know that you are not alone. 

Hope you all have a loverly day  

Love Jellybabe

ps I do love my d/h dearly - just would like him to have the sensitivity gene sometimes...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning All
Just popping on to say  Have been up for hours - forgotten about the peeing for england bit  Bliss!

Hope everyone is ok - not much going on here. Am planning to catalogue DH's Album collection today - its going in the loft when we put the house back together to make room for baby stuff (We are thinking +ve!)

Its very grey - what happened to yesterdays lovely weather?



barney bear said:


> Oh before I go, can I just ask what everyone else's DH is doing regarding alcohol?


Just wanted to let you know that I wanted DH to stop drinking before E/C but frankly didn't have a hope in hell  He did cut down to 1 per day (a couple at the w/e though!) but I think it is far more important that you are both relaxed and +ve than getting yourself all worked up over every little detail. Its stressful enough without adding to it! 



Jellybabe said:


> ps I do love my d/h dearly - just would like him to have the sensitivity gene sometimes...


Did you not attend genetics at school - they replace sensitivity with testicles   (though it does sometime creep out at unexpected times!) 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Beaker  , wish when they replaced my dh sensitivity gene with testicles they had given him some that actually worked  . 

barney, my dh gave up alcohol a coulple of years ago but has the occasional blip.   the problem is he cant control it so he either drinks and gets drunk or is tee total and no where in between. he has a bit of a control problem generally. he is a man after all!!   i would be happy if he had the odd drink now and again anytime but he cant so abstinence is the only way for him. what i would find unnaceptable is him getting drunk before tx. sperm take 3 months to develop so expecially if you have male factor i think its important for them to do whatever you agree on for three months before ec, a week or two before ec wont make that much difference. also the pct will fund icsi thats what we had on our funded go. woking will let you know whether you need it. if your dh sperm is ok they will recommend ivf which is definitely better, if you can have that. 

take care Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys How you all doing?

Barney my hubby gave up alcohol for a week before collection as he has a low count and silly sperm that swim in the wrong direction and stick together and we are having to have ICSI for him to be good for the week and not smoke or drink for that 1 week and they told us his sperm were worse that day, so to be honest dont stress about it too much I think you are better off just being sensible and making sure he ah hum releaves himself three days before EC to ensure he has fresh supplies !!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Barney - MrWildcat was a very good boy - he knows how much I have given up to do this treatment and that it is important that in the run up to it (like at least a month before although sperm takes 90 days to develop) that we do as much as we can - so he didn't drink etc.

We both gave up smoking (in Jan) and drinking (not that I drink much anyway) and he was very good about it - even to the point where on Tuesday last week he went out with his work mates and drank coke all night while they took the p*ss - at the end of they day if you want the best results possible you have to make a few sacrifices - tell him like it is. It's not forever - once EC is done he can drink what he likes - but remind him that for you, it's different - you are making way more sacrifices for this baby for a much longer period so tell him to quit being an **** and to do as he is told for once   

Emma - did you make it up with DP last night?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Feeling a bit brighter again this morning.

Just wanted to say by the way that ICSI is not only used when it is a sperm problem. DH has no sperm problem but we are having icsi. We had a really poor fertilization result on IVF but not due to sperm (probably down to my naughty eggies!). Not that it makes any difference to anyone to know this but I thought I'd say anyway.  

Alcohol. I've given up, can't remember when I last had a drink (apart from a sip of champagne a couple of weeks ago but it was free and was being offered by a rather gorgeous young man and it would have been so rude not to have it  ) DH on the other hand hasn't but as I said there are no problems with him or his wrigglers. He doesn't drink all that much though. Normally just 1 a night and he doesn't go out drinking so no getting drunk to worry about. (well Minow is making sure of that!    )

Beaker - very impressed with your days chore ahead. I am sitting in the office here at home and it looks like a bomb has hit it so i think a bit of sorting here is required today. (plus making apple chutney today)

Jellybabe - wow we had some amazing thunder last night, woke me up...but not for long. I think I could sleep for England at the moment. Very grey looking day here now though   No hanging washing out for me today. The neighbours on one side hang their washing out no matter what the weather is like and keep it out for days. They have dogs and sometimes if it's really wet and muddy out the washing gets so dirty hanging out that I assume they have to wash it again....very odd  

On the FSH level mine was taken on day 2 so exactly when it should be. I think I just have to face facts that time is not on my side as far as my body is concerned (gona run out of eggs on the early side) but if this go works it won't matter. Bring on twins is what I say!!!!!!

Haven't had breakfast yet so had better go and get on. 
Lol to everyone else. Hope you all have lovely days whatever the weather.
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't have this problem as dh doesn't drink and hasn't done for the last 12 years   He has never smoked either - in fact he has so few vices he ought to be a blooming saint!! Mind you because he doesn't drink, I tend not to unless I'm out with friends but can't remember the last time I had alcohol - plus it doesn't sit well with the low carb diet   

Wildcat - how are you this morning? 

Mr W - Glad you've been a good boy  

Luc -    

Emma - hope you and df have made up properly..

Morning all you other lovely ladies!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Regarding the alcohol thing, my dh has VR and I had to nag him something rotten about giving up alcohol and told him it wasn't gonna be forever.  He found it very difficult until we discovered alcohol free Becks, its a great alternative and he can't tell the difference, so he drank that instead.  He doesn't really need to bother this time as we are doing the FET but if it doesn't work, then he will be back to the alcohol free becks again straight after xmas. 
Just to add, in dh's case the sample on the day was crap, hardly any sperm and I am so thankful that the embryologist told us to freeze some beforehand as it looked as though she was right about scar tissue preventing them from getting out more than anything else.  So really, no matter what vits etc he takes and does, the buggers are trapped anyway!  

Minow - glad you are feeling brighter today, with IVF/ICSI we can all have babies, so please don't stress too much.  Well done on getting to stimms though  .  Hope you produce lots of lovely eggies.  Are they changing your dose?  Are you on menopur or gonal f?

Emma - hope you and dh make up soon, although I haven't a clue whats happened.  Not very nice after what you guys have been through recently.  You really need each other!  

Wildcat - did you see my reply yesterday about my frosty situation?

Hope everyone else is happy today, the weather is meant to get brighter later!!!  I wish i was back in 37 degress Thailand  

I don't know about you all, but can't keep up with everyone since i've been back!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - where has the sun gone? It's a shame as yesterday was such a lovely day - just as long as it's sunny in france I guess I don't mind too much.

Minow - I just wanted to say try not to worry abut fsh levels. My last test in May came back as 8, so pretty much the same as yours - I'm 34 too. I was a bit concerned about it as it seemed quite high and asked the clinic who told me not to worry. Anyway, I was still a bit concerned as I thought if it kept on rising it could easily hit 10 in the next year or so, so I asked my acupunturist who said that fsh levels can stay at the same level for years and just because it was 8 now that didn't mean at all that it would carry on rising over the coming months/years and in fact it may still be at the same level in 5 years' time. I know it doesn't feel like it but everyone tells me that 34 is young in ivf terms so time is definitely not running out for us. I am sure you will lots of lovely embies this time and 2 perfect ones to put back.

Hi Barney - good to hear from you again. I start dregs for FET on Sept 22nd, next Friday! Sounds like you will only be a couple of days behind me - fingers crossed for better luck for us both this time. I am quite lucky re dh and drinking - out of the 2 of us I was always the one who wanted to drink lots and stay up late (not any more though of course). I think a couple of drinks now and then won't do any harm if his sa have always come back normal. 

Happy day to everyone else.

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I'll go back and read it - I probably did but I have mushy brain at the moment and I feel like my favourite Homer Simpson quote: Every time I learn something new, it pushes some old stuff out of my brain. ...

Oh bugger - now I have to go - somone at the door, I'll come back later as it's a friend round for coffee! ahhhhhh


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning NVH!

They have adjusted my Menopur level. I'll be on 6 a day so 2 injections of 3 each - YUK! Still if it works I don't care!

Hiya Monkeylove. It's really just that it has gone from 8 to 9 in a year that is the worry. Let's hope as you say that it stays at 9 for years to come but it does appear that my trend is upwards.Even if it is slowly upwards I'd rather be starting from a lower place but as dh says we have to accept those things we cannot change and this is one of those things.

Got to go and empty cats litter tray as Socks has just emerged from it and the smell is turning my stomach!

lol
Minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Minow - watch out for the cat litter tray - it's the most evil place on Earth ... I can't remember if this applies while pregnant or while trying etc but be careful when handling the contents of the cat litter tray there's some disease called (I think) toxicara which is present in cat poo which can be bad for babies.

Where possible I handle the litter tray and keep wildcat away from it, but if there's an instance where it's unavoidable (ie Stinky Tom nips in for a visit) we have a box of surgical gloves handy so she doesn't have to touch it - safety first, even if he does manage to produce the tiniest of output which fills the entire house with stench is less than 10 seconds ... we should rename him Mr Methane ...

As for booze, I don't drink much these days, but I stopped the lot for weeks before EC day, as a bloke our physical contribution is pretty small (in more ways than one) and having seen what wildcat went through it was the very least I could do to make sure my part of the process was as good as possible - If wildcat has been through weeks of scans and injectiond and I'd buggered it all up by not producing the best sample I could I would have been mortified ...


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well doggies were going crazy last night with the thunder, they really hate loud noises, dh was in bed when it started and my little dog TJ ran into the bedroom and sat on dhs head he was that frightened.

Minow, my FSH last month was 6, i was dreading having it done as to beable to get the NHS funding it has to be below 12, as i am 38 and the last time i had it done was when i was 32 and then it was 8.9, so as you can imagine i thought it would be alot higher now i am older, just goes to show it can fluctuate, they say anything below 10 is still good.

Supposed to be packing for our trip to Ireland tomorrow, but all i have done is watch City Hospital, i am so sad.

Barney, have not phoned clinic yet, as i am sure they have not long recieved the letter, may give them a call next week, god hope its not 6 months, i already feel like i have been waiting forever, oh well, i am sure it will go quickly, might give me the chance to look for another job as i am fed up with my current one.

Wildcat, hope that you are feeling great with those lovely embies snuggling inside

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Myra x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-6 menopur a day   blimey , by the way went for bloods today and saw the little nurse that you saw yesterday she said the you mentioned FF and the Mr R fan club i said we wanted to make t/shirts and mugs etc, she said Mr R will be pleased as all the women normally go on about how dishy Mr C is   

Wildcat-Glad to see you have company today 


Monkey-Good luck for next friday 

Nvh-I know this weather is depressing isnt it  we are looking at going away only for a long weekend to Cyprus or something cheap so i can chill before tx 

Myra-Call woking now!!!!
Ahhh Mrwildcat thats sweet honey  yeap i agree my d/f did the cat tray when i started tx up until last week, as i think its called toxoplasmos  



Fingers-Yes we have made up thanks honey we will chat tonight as didnt really get a chance last night his mum having probs with her kitchen being fitted.

Jellybabe-Glad were not the only couple to be going through this, hoping you get lucky again this time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - yuk! get that litter tray out of there!   Mr Wildcat is right about cat poo! not good for women trying or whilst pg!
Wow lots of jabs this time!  and lots and lots of mixing, but as you say if it works then it will all be worth it! 

Monkeylove and barney - how cool you two will be going through your treatments together again   Hopefully we will have a autmn/winter full of bfp's coming our way!   
France will be lovely! mmmmmmmmmmm  whilst you still can! 

Wilcat - enjoy that coffee and 

Hi Myra - go get packing lady! [br]: 12/09/06, 11:20Emma - definitely try and go away before tx, I can highly recommend the time out!

Oh and i didn't actually mean that cat poo is good for you otherwise! sounds like its something to eat!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH      normally eating cat poo!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

NVH 

Emma, so pleased you have made up with DH, Cyprus how lovely,wish that was where i was going instead of Ireland to stay with the in laws, not going to phone Woking until i come back because if they tell there is a long wait i will be all depressed when i am away, although fingers are itching to pick up the phone and start dialling


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah didnt think you meant eating cat pooh...ohhhhhhhh imagine 

Myra-Ireland is lovely where abouts are you going??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Going to a place called Dundalk about 30 miles from Dublin, i agree it is lovely, but when you have been as many times as i have it does start to get boring especially having to contend with the mother in law


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Am I going dolallytip or was there talk of another meal out at one point? Did it ever happen?

As long as its not Cat Poo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

what a weird conversation you lot are having - eating cat poo    I swear it's all the hormones!! 

got an email saying my Robbie tickets were dispatched yesterday - yayy!!! Mind you they send them Special D and I'm not there to sign for them!! Will have to bunk off early one evening to fetch them. Can't wait!!

Emma - glad you made up. Definitely try to get away and relax before next tx - I'll sneak you in my suitacse if you like  

Mr W - you're a star. My DH never seems to be around when tray needs defumigating but I have the surgical gloves too!!!

Myra - have a lovely time in ireland


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingerscrossed

I have met Robbie, it was about 6 years ago, i used to work in the Hilton hotel at Heathrow and he came to stay, he was lovely very sexy, and he was really amusing had a really long chat with him, i told dh that i am sure he fancied me, he said my name so sexily


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Ladies and Gent


Where has the   gone?

Luc - Hello Water Buddie, I have a pint right here - Cheers!

My dh is very good.  Hasn't drunk alcohol for over a year now and does the low carb diet with me to keep me company.  He is what keeps me going and he is very positive and I find it hard to be.  I was brought up in a very negative environment and tend to look at the bad side of things.  I can't help it and don't want to, I just don't know any different!  I read that new Noel Edmonds book the other day about positive thinking, didn't help because I already know its something I should do.  That sounded a bit strange - as it Noel if a leading expert or something  - you know what I mean.

Trying very very hard to be   this time round.  I need to take up a new hobbie or meet some new people to keep my mind occupied.  Has anybody ever tried yoga.  I think that might help me relax - what do you all think?

Anyway enough of my waffle................ Oh fingers - saw Robbie Concert live on Sky one at the weekend - looks great.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I feel sick at the thought of eating cat poo! and just before my lunch too!!  

Anyone for a cat poo patty?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra Have a lovely time my friend is from Adare we went there for there wedding two years ago , Ireland is a lovely place if you get to explore I love all the coatal drives, Have a great time and hopefully you wont be with MIL the whole time

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I tried Yoga - didn't help me relax during TTC as I pulled a muscle in my back and put myself flat on the floor in agony for a month 

I really liked the beginners yoga that I did a few years ago though as I found it stopped me rushing about for an hour or so....


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers

He had just flown in from the US and he needed a shaving kit, so he came down to the Reception to ask for one, i told him he did not need one he looked just fine as he was, he smiled at me and asked if i was flirting with him and i replied oh most definately [br]: 12/09/06, 11:47Ktx...thanks honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I would flirt with Robbie Williams without doubt


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, been a while since I posted on here as I've been to Cornwall for a week.

Emma, you make me giggle with your Mr R comments!  I know what you mean though, he is my hero and I'm so pleased that I'll still be seeing him at Frimley.  Mr C is great too, as he's the one who did the E/T and he must have hit the spot!!!  I have them both to thank for being in his position.

I had a scan through all of your messages as it takes so long to read them all and it's a bit difficult at work.  

Wishing you all the best, never give up.

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Damn and blast.. just had a letter from frimley and I am not under Mr R - Wish they would get their story straight.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beaker


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know I was so looking forward to seeing Mr R again


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

What does everyone think about having Hypnosis, there is a lady in Woking that offers Hypnosis for ladies having IVF, not sure what to think, I sent her an e-mail and she said to go for a chat without obligation, she is registered with the NHS, what do you think guys


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

beaker   im glad i want him all to myself  

Miche-How are you honey  
Myra- I hope your not some kind of harlet    
Budgie-Im looking to start yoga cant bloody find anywhere though, need to do something though im just a couch potato at the moment 
Fingers-Yeah i would love to come, have you got room for a little one 

Beaker-Thinking of going to stay at a haunted pub end of oct/nov time if you would like to come, we were thinking of meeting for lunch and shopping then dinner and drinks etc at the pub 

Myra-Not sure about hypnosis never tried it


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

help
having a bit of a dilemma today, af has arrived and should phone the clinic to arrange next tx. I've been thinking of nothing else for the past couple of months and but now can't bring myself to phone them. i'm feeling i should be excited and a lot more enthusiastic but just feel quite apprehensive and dare i say it, negative almost afraid to commit myself to another go - i can't even explain how i feel exactly. I've rung dp twice at work and he says its up to me and we'll talk later if i want. if i leave it another month then it will cause such chaos at work with time off, so its not really an option but i don't want to wait til next year omg i sound so flakey . . . doh! i'm going to give myself a good talking to


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Do what you think is best honey, but i would call them, maybe ring them and ask them if you can talk to d/h tonight and call tomorrow for your tx plan...oh honey please stay  i know it must be hard but the sooner you try the sooner you can get your dream


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cat poo lady back!!!    don't worry I'm very careful. I do try and get dh to do it and bless him he does do it more than he used to. Trouble is, I don't really have much of a sense of smell...most of the time I don't have one at all so it's much easier for me to do it!

Alisha - Why don't you ring and explain that you just need a day or so to talk to dh about it. THe thing is, and not to rush you now but they have up on the wall of the clinic the last dates they can start people before Christmas so if you don't do it this month you may end up having to take more than one more month off. Now that may be fine and what you want but it may not be so do bare it in mind.

Apple chutney stoodling away down stairs and dh says the smell is drifting up here.   Hope you can all smell it!

Also apparently got to sort out the mess in the office as dh's accountant needs all his paper work and I haven't done any filling for over a month! Oooops!!!!

Don't think I'll be joining you on the Haunted pub visit as I tend to work at weekends! But I'll think of you all there!

Yoga sounds great. I would love to do yoga properly. I am very bendy and have a book on yoga but would love to go to proper classes, it's just finding the time and the money!
As for Hypnosis. I don't really know how it would help but if it relaxes you and makes you feel you are doing something positive then I wouldn't think it can hurt. Do let us know how you get on if you follow it up.

Ok can't put off this office sort out any longer....here goes!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha
I think Emma is right - phone them but say you are not sure about this cycle and you want a day or two to think it over with DH. Its a very big commitment to make if you are not sure you are ready.

Emma
You have to learn to share Mr R 

Myra
I had hypnosys and it definately helped me stay +ve. Give it a whurl - what have you got to lose (cept your dignaty at walking down the road doing a chicken dance  )


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha

You have to think of timings etc and how you are feeling in yourself, if you start on day 21 of this cycle  you will find out about end of November time, if you wait another month then you still have time to get a treatment in before Christmas and you would therefore find out pretty much christmas or maybe even the week inbetween so the choice is yours, so its this month, next month or four months really because of Christmas, you dont have to decide today you can all the clinic anytime within the next 72 hours really.....

Good Luck 

Ktxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Beaker


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - I can't find a yoga class either - thought it was a popular thing - obviously not!

Minow - Domestic Goddess


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried the local further education colleges - they sometimes run Yoga classes?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I saw the list at the clinic today, the last day for d/r is the 9/11/06 so your not giving yourself long, have a chat with woking and see what they say honey, dont do something if your not ready give yourself some time

Beaker    Thanks i will try that, looked through the local paper, may try a gyn somewhere, i will try and share Mr R too


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, how did you get on at the clinic today, was it just to have bloods done


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

The other places to look are local village halls or community centres - they sometimes run classes. There is a website called 'wheel of yoga' or similar that lists lots of qualified instructors. I'll see if I can find the link for you... hang on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Beaker  

Myra-Yes 6 bloody bottles they had to do all immune testing dont ask me what ones i havent got a clue all long words though sounds very scientific


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

here it is - http://www.bwy.org.uk/


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies


wow, you lot can chat   

Not sure I am up to speed with all the goss and new ladies but hello to everyone  

Wildcat, very good quality embies, well done, wishing you loads of luck 2nd time around    

Emma, hope the results dont take too long to come through and you have to wait again  

Alisha, take time to asses your reasons honey, its difficult cause no-one wants to set themselves up for a potential fall but then you are faced with all the "what if's", I wish you luck honey    


Well I wasnt on yesterday as was admitted to hospital Sunday morning for an allergic reaction to a mosquito bite, we think, that I got on honeymoon. Only expected to pick up some pills and go home but the swelling and loss of feeling made them keep me in plus a BP of 85/35   and temp near 40

Anyway, was let out (of prison!!!))) yesterday and on Flucloxacillin for another 7 days, swelling has gone down but still pretty big at about 6 inches, but will just keep an eye on it, it had travelled from my hand right up to my armpit, must have been some hungry beast  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You are obviously very tasty Cheesy! Hope you feel better now hun  (gently)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

oh Cheesy, so sorry to hear that, although you must have tasted nice 

Hope that you are feeling better and glad that they have let you out of prison 

Myra x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Glad to have you back honey   and that you and little lady are finally out of prison and a better than what you were


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I finally caught up, I had read your message but forgot to add that in as part of my reply - there is so much gossip on here sometimes I miss things - like now for example, I've only been gone a couple of hours and 3 new pages!!

I think you got yours frozen as they were good grade - Woking told me that mine weren't that good so they proably wouldn't make it  - I'm not going to need them anyway  

Hi Cheesy - you must be very tasty - mossie are nasty little b*ggers. So glad you are OK now. Did they gie you some extra time off work?

All this cat poo talk - yuk, I'm glad I have MrW to help out there. Tom's bottom is totally toxic.

Alisha - Phone the clinic honey - it never hurts to find out and be prepared, you don't have to commit to anything today - but having the information is going to help put your mind at rest.

mmmmmmm Robbie williams - I'm going to watch the live gig now - I recorded it and haven't watched it yet - this is my afternoon pleasure.  I'd drool all over him. (Mr W cover your eyes!)  I'd def flirt with him too - he's very cute - and he's on my list!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

All fine thanks Emma, good to get some Cornish air inside me last week and take my mind of certain things.  All back down to earth at work now though and the worries come back that everything will be ok!  This is such a rollercoaster ride!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Had pizza for lunch and regret it already - feel SO full! Yuk. Must go to the gym tonight (hmmm, as if I'm going to  )

A colleague and close friend of mine has just announced she's pg with number two. Totally expected of course (her first will be two in October so it didn't take a whizz to work out it was imminent) but it turns out that she fell pg on the day of my EC..our due dates would have been exactly the same had my last tx been successful  
Needless to say, she only needed the one natural shag.
So whilst I'm very happy for her and quite excited too, I will now have a constant reminder of my latest failure smack bam in front of me for the next 6 months and forever thereafter.

Life's not so good today


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles, sorry to hear you are down today, it totally sucks when you are reminded of such things, life is so unfair sometimes   it will be your turn next. Woking have the best people and great success rates so don't give up.


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nibbles, I know what you're going through.  My sister-in-law only has to look at my brother to get pregnant and probably not intentional, but she seemed to love saying it.  Didn't take my other sister-in-law long to get pregnant either.  Then you get invited to Christenings, birthdays etc and it's there full in your face, everyone with babies, not good.  Keep positive though, I never thought I'd get there and now I have 2 on board, even though it's still early days for me and a constant worry.  Woking are brilliant, they'll make your dreams come true, I know they will.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - luck you meeting the Robster!! Sigh!! I had my wedding reception at Hilton Heathrow so at least I have stayed in the same hotel as him - though not at the same time.  

Wildcat - I'm with you - I drool too   Don't have Sky or I would already have watched Mr Williams!! Had tickets for Knebworth last time and got there far too early - ended up with severe sunstroke and had to leave before he came on   - I am determined to go this time (although according to weather I might have to swim home!!)

Alisha - take a couple of days to think it through - you need to be sure in yourself that this is the right timing for you.  

Cheesy - glad you're OK  

Nibbles - it's horrid hon - but it WILL be you soon  

Spoke to Leah at Woking about the pains I've been getting and she advised me to go for a scan when AF arrives before I go on holiday ( I have to pay for it). I think it's worth it to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks girls


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Glad you are ok Cheesy.  What hospital did you have to go to.

This may be my last message today because can't get internet connection to behave itself.  If I can't get on again - hope you all have a good rest of day!

xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Budgie - the infamous Wexham Park in Slough   still having bubba there too as my hospital, Heatherwood in Ascot doesnt accept IVF patients  

Nibbles - sorry your feeling so down honey, albeit totally understand what you are saying. I really hope it happens for you soon     

Hello to all the others ladies I havent spoken to yet  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Been in a bloody video conference for the past two hours and come back to 3 pages off chit chat!  So excuse
me if i've missed anything! 

Wildcat - you definately won't be needing frosties! 

Cheesy - congratulations. Hope the wedding went well and you enjoy your honeymoon despite the awful bite! 

Who was asking about hypnosis I bought this cd, i haven't listened to it yet, but also have the prepare to conceive one and its fab. There is cd you can buy here is the link to the site:- 
http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - know how you feel about starting treatment again. It is hard to explain isn't it.  I really want to go again
but am so scared, but as the others have said we will never get out little ones if we don't take the chance. Its nice
just having the time out of de-regs, stimms and the dreaded 2ww!    but i guess we  just gotta bight the bullet and
go for it! be a brave bunny and you never know, it could be the best decision you'll ever make!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks NVH Yeh wedding was fab, fab day, loved it, probably cause didnt see husband much    

what do these CD's do just talk to you?  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy
Yeh something like that but its what she says and how she says it, and the music in the background.  If you turn the lights off
and close your eyes, it almost like someone is in the room with you.  Its very very good.  Apart from a body sitting next to you
I don't see what the difference will be.  Its all about focusing on parts of your body blah blah blah.  Its very good for relaxing.
They have all sorts of cds..

I hardly saw my dh on our wedding day, i was on the dance floor and he was with the boys!  You're just so busy speaking to people
that its impossible to be together all the time.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

*Minnow* - yeah you get start stimming today. I hope the injections go well and you get lots of nice big juicy follies.  
*Barney* - Glad that A/F has arrived. do you know when you will be able to start treatment?
*Wildcat * - I hope you are having a nice relaxing day and that your little embies are snuggling in.
*Alisha* - It is a big step to jump on the roller coaster again. You have to be sure that it is the right time. Talk it over with your DP, but like the lottery slogan "you need to be in it to win it"!!
*Myra* - Lucky you meeting Robbie. Good on you for Flirting! I am not sure about hypnosis but I think anything is worth a try!
*Emma* - I hate blood tests, so well done for getting 6 tubes full!! I hope that the results come back soon and give you some answers.
*Cheesy * - you must be tasty. Glad to hear that you are on the mend.
*Nibbles* - It is so hard when all around are reminders of how easy other people fall pregnant and with the dates matching really is unfair. Hold on to the dream. It will be your turn soon.
*Budgie * - Did you say that you starting D/R at the weekend or am I  ? Hope the injections are going well.

 to everyone else. Has anyone heard from Bendy as she has been quiet since she had her appointment with Mr R last week?

Roll on Friday. I have no enthusiasm for work but have quite a lot to do.

Catch you all laters

Jules xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Emma, minow, beaker, Ktx, cheesy, wildcat, fingers, Jules & nvh thank you so much for your kind wise words 


NVH said:


> but i guess we just gotta bight the bullet and go for it! be a brave bunny and you never know, it could be the best decision you'll ever make!


your lovely messages have made me realise . . I had a look at my dates and timings and the last d-reg date emma had said and decided to ring . . .i had   in my tummy and will pick up my plan a week on friday. sorry about the me me me post


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Good for you Alisha 

Well girls this is goodbye until Sunday, hope you all have good week.

Keep smiling 

Myra x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks myra have a great time in ireland


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha - hopefully those    in your tummy will turn into    in your tummy really soon!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bye Myra - Have a lovely time.
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Alisha  

Myra - have a great time


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks minow   wouldn't that be the best ever xmas prezzie for all of us to have  have you got your baseline scan tomorrow?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, had it yesterday! Start stimming today!
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a lovely time Myra, whereabouts in Ireland, both my parents are from Eire  #


Alisha, well done on coming to a decision honey, good luck    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

whoops minow sorry - losing it   was looking at your ticker! 

 thanks fingers & cheesy but feel a tad silly now  

Cheesy sorry to hear about the mozzy bite, glad you're a bit better now, must of been a bit scarey , they always make a b-line for me , flying over dp to get to me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - I can spell really - i ment to right bite, but i guess you understood what I meant! 
I am typing so quickly in between doing work stuff!  gosh would hate to read back all my posts to see
all the spelling mistakes!   
Glad you've come to a decision hun - well done you!    Its only naturaly to feel hesitant.  I will
be exactly the same when my af shows!  Its that whole reality thing and here we go again!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Am off now to tesco and then home so have a lovely evening ladies and speak to you tomorrow  

Feeling sleepy - think my body still thinks its in Thailand...


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks nvh - sorry didn't mean to highlight your spelling   I teach english and hadn't noticed it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oops - Have udated my ticker!
Thanks for spoting that   

Well i can see y desk now, very excting. Also been throug the drawers....interesting!

Have also ordred that IVF (sure it'll work for iCSI too!) cd. DH and I talked about it and agreed i'm not very good at relaxing so if nothing else it may help with that  

Now I don't think I've said it yet today but it really must be time for a cupa now surely! Then I need to tackle the pile on the floor and then dh's desk (but he's stil working at it at the moment so can't do it yet)!

lol
Minow x

Oooh and NVH, don't suppose you could do my shopping for me whilst your at it could you? Don't really feel like it today. But didn't do it yesterday either so really do need to.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Alisha,

Glad that you made a decision and are getting back on the roller coaster this month. There are quite a lot of us starting treatment around the same time, so will be plenty of people to get you through it!!

I will post a list now, so you will see how many of us there are starting at the end of sept

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nvh-I listened to the cd you bought too still got it, it worked for me  if only for a few weeks only listened to it once i couldnt relax and stop laughing 

Myra-Missed you sorry have a lovely time in Ireland and say hello to the little people 

Alisha-So glad that you spoke to woking and can get your plan next week 

Jules-Hi honey, i know im worried about bendy too, hope she is ok not like her, she is a really brave young lady as i dont think i could go through ivf at 24 

Nvh-Buy me something nice from tesco will you like a big fat cake 

Fingers-Glad you spoke to woking, they will look after you

Wildcat-You rest away dont get too excited over Robbie 

Cheesy-Are you still there honey


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well. Its so difficult to reply personally to you all as there are so many of you guys.
I have just enrolled in a 10week course of beginners Yoga starting next week, only £4.60 a session, not sure what it will be like but i think I need to do some form of exercise as I stop my aerobics when i start TX.
No sign of AF at all, but she was about a week late before so keep those AF dances coming.
Minow hope all goes well with stimming hopefully i will be starting soon. 
I didn't realise that Mr C was a bit of a dish....where are the photos of him at Woking
Cheesy - i react really badly to mossi bites, i only went out in the garden for a few hours and got bitten five times, big one on my bum...   hope you r feeling better
Myra have a great weekend away
Alisha - well done for being    think you need a  
love to you all
Ali xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Hi ya hun  where did you manage to find yoga in your area 
I have never seen Mr C so i cant comment 
A/f dance coming your way again 
[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jules77 said:


> Girls,
> 
> Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating.
> 
> ...


I am off home now girls, so talk to you tomorrow.

Jules XX


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ali - is it ok to do yoga while on tx? 10 week will take you right through I'd be worried during the 2ww - all that bending!

Emma - I'm still waching robbie - i got interrupted with phonecalls - still drooling.

Have fun Myra

have a good evening all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He is rather lovely isnt he wildcat  try turning the phone off and pulling out the socket on the house phone 

Have a lovely evening

BENDYBIRD WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

jules, emma thanks 

Alip cheers hun needed that    emma was asking about yoga today! 
trying to get dp to go to salsa classes with me but he won't have any of it, big spoil sport   threats to go on my own didn't work either   
af dance  for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I too am concerned about Bendy, she came back on briefly to say it was worth having the follow up but that was it she didnt say anything else

Bendy come and tell us how you are?

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know very worried about her bless her heart, she makes me laugh so much, your right kate the last time she came on she said it was good, then she came on later and wished wildcat good luck with her e/c    wish we could get in touch with her somehow tell her we miss her


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules great list thanks for that it will be good to be in good company 

[fly]Bendy where are you??[/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Alisha i hope she see's that 

Night ladies
Have a nice evening, i think i said that 30 mins ago 
Emmaxx

ps Alisha- you did the right thing in getting the ball in motion


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers hun I do feel better now


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

night emma


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe if we all shout Bendy where are you together then she will hear us?!
I do hope all is ok. Maybe she just needed a bit of a break? I hope that's all it is.

Alisha - Have you shown dp your af dance? If so that could be the reason he doesn't want to go with you and is not concerned about you going alone.     great af dance though!

Night Emma, sweet dreams (hmmmmmm, I wonder who of!...Mr R comes riding up on his white horse to ......well better not ruin the surprise!   )

Just under 1 hour till stimming!   Then Shopping  

lol
Minow x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Woking ladies  

Have had a quick skim through to catch up - forgive me for not mentioning everyone  

wildcat - shame we missed each other at the clinic last Monday   The traffic can be a nightmare some mornings. Wishing you lots and lots of     Hope you get some good news very soon 

Jules - can you stick me in the stimming part of the Woking list. Hopefully having ET on 22nd September  

NVH - I was just thinking about buying a CD and there you are posting a link!   Do you think it's worth it even though I'm halfway through treatment?

cheesy - have you posted any wedding pics yet? Hope the mozzie bite disappears soon 

Minow - good luck with the stimming    

Alisha - going back to the clinic can be quite difficult, but it will be worth it in the end 

Don't want to type out everyone's names as I'm bound to miss someone out but thinking of you all. Help yourself to whichever is best:


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

If I knew where she lived I'd go knock on her door! She is only a mile or so from me I think. Bendybird - are you OK hun??

Emma - you know you can't go easily - you are the first official FF addict - you post more than anyone I've ever seen! I know you're still lurking now  
can't get enough of us xxx

Minow - good luck with your jab tonight


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I just looked at the number of posts Emma has done....wowwwwweeeeeeee! I thought I was quite good but I bow down to the queen of posts!
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - think you have a new fanclub of your own


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no ......there's a new queen. Beaker, wowwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Minow feels inadequate in the presence of such great posters!
Oh and a little bit sad at not having many bubbles either!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

20 minutes till jabbing!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

minow, dont worry beaker is a bubble muppet - she takes pride in getting ppl to swap bubbles! I've sent you some


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm in a league of my own (and Dh says a world of my ownsome times too)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ahhh thanks Wildcat...here's a few your way too!

Oooooh just found out we've had a win on the euro lottery!!!!!......yay.....could be the answer to all our prayers!......well £9.80 is a start isn't it!   

lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

5 minutes to go! Better go and have a wee and then find some ice!
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

all done. 2 little holes! Blimey doing 6 ampules takes some time. 
Minow x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Hope u r all well.

It takes me soooooooo long to read through all the posts from the past few days!!!!

Mr and Mrs Wildcat - well done and it was great to see the photo.   hope they settled in well!!

Alisha - well done for taking the plunge and making the phone call, glad u freel better now.

Minow - good luck with the stimming.     


hope everyone else is well

Getting really fed up with my doc surgery at the mo. Trying to find out some info before going to appointment and they can't contact me during the day so I asked them to leave a message, they wont in case they dial the wrong number!!!! So i told them I would pop in to get some answers and the person who I originally spoke to didn't pass the messgae on    So I have to go back for the third time and hope that someone can help, it's soooooooooooo annoying   

Anyway, enough moaning! Hope u r all having a gd evening.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening ladies, 
I have a couple of FF questions......bubbles!!!!!!whats all that about, what happens if i click on it and how do you make the words and AF dances move side to side 
Wildcat its only a beginners Yoga and I will take it easy....promise. I may even miss a couple if I have too......whats £4.60 compared to £4600....peanuts eh.
Hope you are feeling OK and your little embies are snuggling in. I have a cool photo like yours on my phone. 
I wish - sorry to hear your GP surgery is mucking you about, you would think they would be a bit more sensitive.
Minow - well done on your first stimm jab, its a nightmare having to mix 6, thankfully I am having Gonal F this time which is in a pen, I also had a win bit more than you though....£10, I was getting so excited as i had the first 3 numbers.
Had a really relaxing Accupuncture session tonight......she placed the needles to get AF moving.
So hope that and all the fab AF dances do the trick.
Off to Bingo tomorrow night so probably wont have a chance to get on till Thurs, so try not to chat toooooooooo much EMMA
I am due for a win......did I tell you guys about my very very lucky win two weeks before my first ICSI cycle........if i haven't let me know and I will tell you on Thurs  
Lots of hugs and love to you all
Ali xxxxxxx

BENDY WHERE ARE YOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I sent everyone a few bubbles so no one feels left out!!

Alisha - bubbles are like a cyber hug!! you can blow them to others but not to yourself!!! Not sure about moving the emoticons/words from side to side - too technical for me!!! 
I've not heard about your win so spill all on Thursday - hope you will have another win to celebrate by then!!

I wish -   go to your docs and kick some ass!! We'd soon be yelled at if we wasted their precious time!!

Minow - well done with your stimms      
Alip - hope AF comes soon.... 

night everyone - talk with ya tomorrow


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

eh?  think you meant to type Alip fingers!! 

[fly]to make it go side to side highlight words and click on the moving 'F' (9 buttons along)  [/fly]


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Beaker!!!  

Sorry Alisha -     It was late when I typed that - I feel such a fool!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

blame it on sleep walking Fingers


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all - anyone doing anything good today?


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

morning 

im going to woking for my first appointment in october im egg donating and having ivf with icsi anyone else doing the same?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Ladytara - welcome to the thread 

Morning Wildcat - My plan today consists of doing sweet nothing  Am actually starting to get a bit bored with being at home though.... keep wandering around looking for things to do but I've got the attention span of a fly at the moment 
Hows those little embys doing?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all,

[fly]bendy where are you we miss you?   [/fly]

Beaker so glad you feeling better now, nice to have you back. that was a long time puking mustve been horrid horrid. will be all worth it in the end though. when do you have another scan?

hi ladytara, im about to start a go at icsi but im not egg donating. there is quite a few of us on here who will be doing either ivf or icsi at the same time as you but i dont know if any are egg donating. one of the ladies who is now pg did though. if you have any questions the girls here are lovely and will happily help you. have you had any other treatments before?

wildcat     

Hi everyone else

take care lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

has Bendy got her emails address on her profile? Could try that  

Hi Lady tara, I had ICSI but not egg donating cause I didnt produce enough, I am sure Jay Jay did but she pops in now and again, welcome and loadsa    

Wildcat - working today as usual, wish I was at home, loads to do   especially figuring how on earth I am gonna survive on £108 per week on mat leave and get this, they tax you on it!!!   

I now have some photo's of my wedding on email but dont know how to load them here, any ideas ladies?  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Luc - my next scan is a week on friday - pooping myself as they 'could' pick up the holoprosencephaly....  Though its unlikely this early on...

Cheesy - take a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

this is my first ever fertility treatment as there is nothing wrong with me.  I already have a 6 year old son.  My partner has a 3 year old daughter but since her conception hes somehow got a male infertility factor.  so thats why we have to have icsi.  Theres so few sperm there that theres no point trying ivf first.  I have 3 appointments on 3/10/06 the counsellor, the nurse and mr r.  I wasnt expecting to go for another 5 mths but they want my egs i quess haha.  i dont know what to expect or how long all the tests are going to take, do you know


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We were told to allow a couple of hours for the first appointment. They will talk through all the tests you need (and any that you can get on the NHS are a bonus!) and then you go in to see the lovely Mr R to talk about what is right for you.

Its fairyly simple stuff


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Feeling a bit   this morning after dinner out last night with three friends, all of whom have had babies in 2006 and there was a bit too much baby talk - insensitive and a bit boring for me. And the food was rubbish! DH was away last night as well so slept badly (as I am always seem to do when he's away). Oh well, will cheer myself up thinking about my holiday on Saturday -   

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Monkeylove - its horrible when people are too thickskinned to realise what is under their nose. Hope you feel a bit happier soon hun


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

does anyone know how long it usually takes from first consultation at woking to the start of treatment?

hi monkeylove  i cant sleep properly when my other half is away even tho the thought of having all that space to myself is nice haha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

For us it was about 5 weeks - basically I had a period a couple of weeks later, then started down regging on day 21


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I do feel for you Monkeylove its awful   Where are you going anywhere nice?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beaker - glad to hear you are back home - is it all dry now?  Daytime tv sucks - I know what you me about the attention span, I'm the same. 
I'm also bored, but I have a friend coming over today - I also have to take my last pregnyl injection (no botty bombs!!!) today so I'm looking forward to that - it gives me HCG and tells my body to think it's pg already and produce progesterone.  How much longer are you at home for? Perhaps we could get together and relieve some of the boredom??

Cheesy - when I put my twin embies up I first put the pictures online in my webspace - then just pointed to them using the link button - I'm not sure how you do it otherwise  

Thanks Luc     everyone on here so so great  

Welcome ladytara - you will love it on here, most of the ladies have already been through at least one cycle and we are all a little different so most questions can be answered, your first appointment will be great, it makes you feel like you are actually on the road to a new baby! IVF is really quite easy - the emotional side is the hardest part (and the dreaded 2ww which I'm on day 3 of!) but the actual physical side such as the injections, the egg collection isn't too bad at all. The girls on here will get you through every step!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh Beaker you poor thing what a worry for you. sorry i dont know much about holoprosencephaly. is it genetic? are you at a higher risk this time because your little boy had it? 

Lady tara, On your initial appointment you see the consultant who is either mr riddle or mr curtis then you will have an counselling implications meeting. i expected to see a counsellor but i didnt its just the name of the meeting. it may be different for you though with egg sharing but im not sure. at that meeting they explain to you what will happen next. you normally start treatment on day 21 of your cycle. your right there is usually a long wait for an inital appt, they must definitely be in need of your eggs. its wonderful to be donating your eggs, im always amazed at how lovely people are to do that. your little boy looks lovely. did you find out only recently about your partners sperm. i remeber when we found out its such a shock isnt it.

(blimey all those posts whilst i was writing this, sorry if ive repeated anythign but am going to post anyway)

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - I'm at home til 25th September (ish) signed off for two weeks  Let me know if you fancy a lunch somewhere!
I was on pregnyl too - was dreading the botty bombs so quite relieved I didn't get many eggs in the end  Pregnyl seems soooooo much easier 

Luc - I'm at a higher risk because I've already had a baby with HPE, but the truth is they don't really know what caused it so its all a bit 'best guess'. Just keeping our fingers crossed and telling the bean to grow a brain!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi ladytara - welcome to the thread. Good luck wiht your treatment. I am doing my 1st IVF in October so we may bump into each other at Woking.

Wildcat - hope the kittens are snuggling in - not doing much today - meant to be working but so far we have discussed our xmas works outing and made a cup of tea - best get on with some work now. Am out this evening at a skincare party - never been to one before so not sure what to expect!! 

Beaker - wish I could blame it on sleepwalking - more like hormones!!

Morning everyone else - Happy Wednesday!!

Just tried to post this an 13 new replies have been posted while I typed it!! God you lot can talk!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkey love - sorry to hear you had a poo night out - that's really sucky.  I've decided in order to combat my baby blues when talking to people who are either pg or just had a baby - tell them about you - how hard it is and that you can't wait to be a mum too.  

I had a similar situation recently when my sister in law came to stay, she is 5 months pg now and I had them here for a week. I thought I wouldn't cope but  I talked about how the treatment went, the drugs and what they do to you, and our hopes and dreams and she understood how hard it has been for us.  I find that with my situation, honesty is the best policy - people do understand better if you just tell them how it is.

Beaker - sounds great - will get us both out the house for an hour or so - do you know where North Camp is? I know a lovely pub there that does nice food, I think it's about halfway between you and me.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know north camp Wildcat. Let me know a time a place  I'm very busy for the next few days (ok I have one appointment each day!)  - tomorrow Haircut, Friday man is coming about the drains  , Saturday amup in London for a trustees meeting, but other than that I am free 


p.s. Like your new picy btw


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi luc 

our dr started investigations in may thats when we found out that my partner had a problem.  Then saw fertility specialist in july and realisd i was ok.  Thats when we were told we needed icsi.  Then did research on the web and phoned for prices aroung london and s.east.  settled for woking and now got first appointment on 3/10/06..  I spose we have not really waited that long but it seems like eternity.  Ive had a couple of moths were im 4 days late for af that was hard as i felt like god was tricking me  

Im 26 and partner 24 woking seem pretty confident it will work i really do hope it will ive never been so brudy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh my we are chatty this morning! I forgot to add earlier that I got some GOOD news from Woking today!!!

They OWE ME MONEY!!!!! can you believe it! I only noticed it yesterday when I was looking at the bills, but I was charged £175.20 for 6 shots of cetrotide which is correct as they are £29.20 each - then later I was charged £216 for a further 5 shots (£43.20 each!).      

I never noticed during the tx as it was the last thing on my mind - I just paid it!  So it seems they owe me £70 

Beaker, how about next Thursday 21st?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovelies  

Feeling good here this morning. Af seems to have headed off (hope she's with whoever needs her) and started on stimms so we're off and running again (I hope!). Lost another 1/2 pound (sshh, don't tell dh as he and I have slightly different ideas as to what weight I want to be!) I haven't been dieting, think it must just have been the day sorting the office that did it! Or maybe it's coz af has gone. 

There really are so many of us on here now, it's hard to keep track isn't it. But I hope you all have good days.
Glad I'm going to be on pregnyl too (had a bad reaction to cyclogest so I have no choice)...much nicer than the dreaded bullets!  

Time for breakfast I think so big   to all and "see" you in a bit.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thursday sounds good to me - and lunch is on you with your refund  (only kidding)
Do you want to PM me the details?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]eyes the £70 rebate and looks towards the stand containing the Nintendo DS handhelds [/me]



wildcat said:


> Oh my we are chatty this morning! I forgot to add earlier that I got some GOOD news from Woking today!!!
> 
> They OWE ME MONEY!!!!! can you believe it! I only noticed it yesterday when I was looking at the bills, but I was charged £175.20 for 6 shots of cetrotide which is correct as they are £29.20 each - then later I was charged £216 for a further 5 shots (£43.20 each!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for your messages - it's nice to be able to let off steam with people who understand what it's like. They do know that we want a baby and that the baby is taking its time to arrive but I don't really like talking about it more than in a one on one situation. Otherwise I feel like a bit of a charity case!

We're off to the south of france - 80 degrees there at the moment so really hope that continues into next week.

I always think I should sleep better when dh is away as I get the bed all to myself but I think I must just feel a bit more on edge when he's away - he's back tonight though - hurrah!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat - I'm worried now, I got a letter some time ago saying I owed them for 5 Menopur so I paid it again even though I was fairly sure I'd paid it already (I always pay those bills promptly)...and now I've thrown all the old bills away as had a big clear out last night....aargh I've probably over paid them...
Oh well, what is £70 in the grand scheme of things    grrrrr  

What's happened to the weather?! I'm off to Ireland on Friday, can only imagine it's even worse there


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Tut Tut Tut MrW - you should save that money for the nappy fund


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - I don't know how else you post pics on here, so If you email me 3-4 of your fave ones I'll resize them and pop them into my webspace for a couple of days - I have plenty of room in there and it only takes me 5 mins to do this - I want to see them!!!! They I'll send you the links so you can use the image button to add them in 

I have to run and get showered now, I haven't had one since ET on Monday so I'm probably smelly today!!!! - Mind you I've hardly been out so no-one saw me!   

Where's emma this morning, she's normally here by now 

No chatting too much while I'm away in the shower      See 4 posts while I wrote this - ahhhh now I have to finish

MrWildcat - hands off the cash - you are not allowed to spend our childrens inheritance   

Beaker I'll PM you once I'm clean 

Nibbles - next time you go in, ask to see Chris in accounts, she will open up your account on the computer and you can check it with her - I wonder if I hadn't noticed would they have?? - I doubt it.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat - not sure I can cope with a dirty email at this time of the morning


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Wildcat - you're as bad as me being smelly on here!   I still haven't showered or had breakfast so better go before we both stink the place out!    
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There - all clean now it's just Minow who smells     I'm still dripping went though, sat here with my towel on - I had to make sure that it wasn't going to take me 30 mins to catch up!  Off to get dressed now and make myself feel human again.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right going to go have some breakie - wonder what we have in the cupboard. I've been living on toast and marmit for the last few days. Might be adventurous and have toast and jam


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning girls!

Oh my lord - you chatty chatty lot!...bet ya there's another few by the time I finish writing this one!
And now I can't remember what I was going to say now!  

Monkeylove - know how you feel, it sucks doesn't it!  but we will get there one day for sure!

Minow - glad your first jabs went well, and go get showered smelly!    Well done you on loosing
some more weight! 

Welcome ladytara - i will be doing a FET cycle in October.  Two embies left from a icsi cycle!

Wildcat - you made me think now!  On my first cycle I didn't get to EC/ET but paid the HFEA fee.  Someone told
me that you don't have to pay it if the cycle got cancelled! got me thinking now!  
Your embie pic looks great by the way.  Did you take your digital camera in?    

Alip - hope af arrives soon and please tell us about your win you had!

Happy wednesday to everyone!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - yes I took my digital camera in - I took it without a flash, if you use a flash on a tv screen you end up with a nasty bright reflection - so if you have one where you can put it to automatic and turn off the flash you should be ok. Last time I just used my mobile phone, and you really can tell the difference - the camera pics are way better. As I'm a photographer by trade, maybe I should offer a embie picture service!

I would urge you to check your bills, I'm sure they get most things right, but they do send out a lot of invoices so it's always possible that things get overlooked and we just pay them as the finance side isn't what we are focused on. If you are due a refund - get one (but don't blame me as they will all hate me there!) this tx is pricey enough without having to pay for things that we don't need.

The HFEA bill sucks - I dont know why we have to pay it every time we do a tx - I did write to them and ask and got a reply - they said:

We at the HFEA do not charge a fee to any individual patients for fertility treatment. Clinics, both NHS and private, pay a fee to the HFEA towards the costs of being regulated and inspected. This is based on the number of treatments they carry out, and is currently £102 for each cycle of IVF and £51 for each donor insemination cycle.

Some private clinics pass this fee onto their patients as an additional item on the bill. Others cover this cost in their overall treatment fees, just as they do with the other costs of running a clinic.

The statistics generated are based on live-birth rates (this means a successful outcome, i.e. the birth of a baby). Once we have confirmation there is a successful live-birth from treatment, it takes up to 12 months to verify and process the data. Hence, the statistics will always be two years old.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thansk for that wildcat - the HFEA fee always did my head it and to be honest, it sucks! why do we have
to flipping pay it!    surely the tx costs are enough!!
I wonder if I have to pay it for FET too!  Definately going home tonight to check it all out!  

I think you should definately offer an embie piccie service seeing though nufffield don't offer pics of their own!
I think it really helps to keep your mind focused in your 2ww that you have two ickle beans on board!  Helps
with the visualisation process big time! How are you feeling anyhow?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Busy today thought i would pop on and say hello 

Welcome to ladytara

Speak later tonight as hairdressers at 5.30


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well not only am I now clen but laundry is on too so clothes will be clean as well!  

Do always check your invoices. I was invoiced for someone elses treatment once and had to ring up to say it wasn't for me. Much as I'd love to help everyone pay for their treatment it's hard enough paying for our own - need a few more £9.80 lottery wins   (funny amount I know but it was euro lottery!)

I also have a file in which I keep all the invoices we have ever had for fertility treatment. Pretty scarey when you add it all up (currently standing at £7047.31 and that's without this ICSI!) but it's good to know what's really going on......only need just over 719 wins of £9.80 to cover it so far....well had one so 718 to go!   

Being secretary for dh this morning!   maybe I should have a short skirt on and be flirting with him...isn't that how it works?!

Oh and af appeared again. What is she up to?!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

For clen read clean! It must be the hormones!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Elly says:


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wow! You look gorgous Cheesy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Elly for all her help, wouldnt have been able to post otherwise

Thanks Elly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow - cheesy you look sooooooo beautiful and the venue is fab!! You hid that bump well too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

You are very welcome cheesy - my pleasure - you look fab on your special day - it's a shame that on our other special day (birth of baby) we will all look so crap! I should come and do makeovers while you are waiting to go into labour so you look fab!  I wont go in without some makeup!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

How beautiful you are cheesy and what a lovely looking day.  

I don't really ever wear make up so would shock everyone if I put some on to give birth! DH might not recognise me!
You'll all know who I am now at the clinic.....the pale unglamerous one in the corner!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's Emma today?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just very briefly I have popped round to my in laws to use the computer as BT have done something to my phone lines and I am now without phones or net access they have told me it wont be sorted until the 21st!!! so I might not bne around for awhile so apologies will catch up when i get back

Ktx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello!

Managed to get computer working again (well hubby did ).  Trying to catch up with all your chat!  And theres pictures of a beautiful bride to look at   Looks like it was a great day, venue, weather ..............

Cheesy - hope wexham isn't too bad   I remember when we looked around our house before we bought it and the lady said "its a lovely house but i'm afraid if you have children they will be born in Slough".  I thought what a strange thing to say.  Now I think Chance would be a fine thing!  Anywheres good as long as I have a healthy child. Mind you, would be scared of going to Heatherwood as have had bad experiences there.  Have you had treatment there?

Jules- Yep, started d/r at weekend - here we go, here we go......................  

Hello to everyone else, if I start putting lots of individual messages, i'll miss someone out or get confused - my brain hurts today!   

Does anybody know what the difference is between taking pregnyl and gestone after ec??

Lots of Love and Budgie Fluff!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Budgie, yes I am under Heatherwood but they dont take IVF pregnant ladies, hence, due to have bubba at Wexham, didnt want it to be born in Slough but in the great scheme of things, I am just grateful if you know what I mean  

I had most of my endo treatment shared between Wexham and Heatherwood so have had experiences of both, well, 6 years of it, if not more., It was a real fight to get endo diagnosed and subsequently treated, I dont rate either of them highly, of course compared to private, but its all I got on the NHS

You had treatment at Heatherwood? Notice you got ENDO and PCOS aswell   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes. Had all treatment prior to Woking at Heatherwood and it was horrible.  I never saw the same person twice and so always had to explain everything.    They all had different ideas, some were not said in english!  Messed up lots of tests and it was a right nightmare.  Even when I was referred on to private treatment there were things in the letter to Woking that I hadn't even been told.  Moan moan moan - sorry that place brings out my suicidal side!!  

Endo really scares me.............


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - you look absolutely beautiful and what a gorgeous colour for your bridesmaids dresses. Congratulations again - are you getting used to being a Mrs now?? 

Minow - there will 2 pale ones in the corner coz I rarely wear make up either -will do for Robbie though on Saturday!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep I have to totally agree with you on seeing different people and having to explain your history time and time again, drove me mental    

Sorry you have endo, its flipping horrible, have you had it excised or treated?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheesy - not had any treatment for endo.  Surgeon at Heatherwood said I shouldn't have to worry about it for about 10 years.  Consultant at Heatherwood said it would need treating in the near future. So not sure what all that means.  Have noticed it has got worse since having treatment at Woking though - I suppose thats the effects of the drugs?

Fingers, Minow - you are both lucky - I won't leave the house without some makeup - i'd scare people


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh really budgie, the de-regs shouldnt effect the endo cause its shutting you down and hence not giving the endo oestrogen to feed off, but, with stimmers, when everything gets bigger, especially if you have endo scar tissue around your ovaries or POD/Uterus, it could cause pain where the endo scar tissue is being stretched. Shut downs or Peusdo menopause drugs are one of the treatments to retreat endo

Still they know best, we think  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

yes - i'm hoping that Mr C would have mentioned if he thought I should have something done!   I have to say its something that worries me lots though.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think I might just scare people if I put makeup on - Not an expert at it! Mainly just can't find the time for it though....and then there's the having to take it off - what a bore!
Pale and interesting - that's me!

You poor things having such a rough time from your NHS hospitals and what on earth are they on - not taking IVF pregnancies!    We all know that once you are pregnant it should be no different from an ordinary pregnancy. You may have problems through the pregnancy but then you might with a natural conception too. Grrrrrrrr   

My ideal is to have a private midwife and a home birth (though not a home birth if twins me thinks!). Obviously at this rate we will have used up all our money (and more) on the getting pregnant but my sil had a private midwife for her second one (first one was born in an area where the nhs are fine about home births) and it was great. Mr C not keen on homebirths but then he probably does see all the problem cases and we are very close to a hospital if any probs. Anyway that's all wishful thinking - got to get there first!

Lunch time now. Done my secretary bit for now so I'm gona move my bum and do something else!
lol
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Budgie

dont worry honey, they treat loads and loads of endo girls and mine had returned with a 4cm endo cyst on right ovary before I even started treatment. Both my tubes are blocked and/or twisted due to endo scar tissue but they said not to worry because they dont go anywhere near these areas for IVF. At my consult and I would recommend you ask, I did ask what are if any, potential risk and.or complications with endo, he just told me I had to be realistic and that he had to drop my success rate by 10% purely because of the severity of my endo I am stageIV +++ so thats just me, dont think thats the same for all, cause it certainly isnt............... and it worked for me 1st time, embroyo, if it was gonna go anywhere probably didnt have a chance because of all the layers of scar tissue  

They will look after you, its in their best interests to get     

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie and Cheesy - I had my laporoscopy at Heatherwood and its was ok, although I am not happy about the scar on my belly
button!     Wish I had gone private to be honest but thought there was chance I could get a freebie on the NHS!! No chance for
me!!!  
Cheesy - so you have to go to Wexham!  I work on J5 on the M4....I live in Warfield/bracknell area, if I am so luck to get a bfp, do you
think I will have to go to wexham too!  Why don't heatherwood take IVF patients! what are we aliens!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy.  I'll try to keep 

A lady I used to work with had her first baby at Heatherwood.  She was told when she was pregnant with her second that she had to have it at Wexham.  She had heard lots of bad things about Wexham so she begged all the way through to go to Heatherwood but they wouldn't let her.  When she went into labour, she got her partner to take her to Heatherwood and said they were in the area!  Unfortunately they sent her in an ambulance to Wexham.  She said that they were brilliant though and had been silly to worry.  

Its probably the same everywhere, it just depends whether you get nice people around you that you trust.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

i hope


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Heatherwood dont take IVF patients because "apparently" we are high risk and risk of earlier and low weight babies   also they do not have the greatest equiped labor and maternity facilities, hence, they dont take the risk of admitting you for you to only be transferred to Wexham. Each person should have a choice of 3 hospitals in their area, I had Wexham, Royal Berks in Reading and Wycombe but wycombe is closing their maternity unit soon and Reading traffic is too dense to risk it, so I only had Wexham really.

It is annoying you do get rather segregated being an IVF patients when the outcome is hopefully the same

p.s I've had 4 laps and my belly button is a mess  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

ooooh beautiful pictures Cheesy, what a lovely dress, well everything looks lovely really  

I'm   at work right now, my dept is tiny and one girl is pg and the other one is going to AUS to live with her bf which means I'm the only one left and they are now planning to change my role which I DO NOT WANT  
I have already been to see my manager to explain my point of view and he said he'll take it into consideration but can't promise anything...gaah! 

But there's probably a meaning with all this. I was probably meant to suffer for a bit (with the whole IF larky  ) so that I fully appreciate it when it finally happens. Or something. Good things come to those who wait, right


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Joke for you all  


Subject: Guts and balls>>We've all heard about people having guts or balls. But do you really>know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, the>definition for each is listed below ....>>

GUTS - is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met>by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: "Are you still>cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?">>


BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of>perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the ass>and having the balls to say: "You're next."


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is wexham anyway!  I only know my way to the shops in Slough but thats about it! oh and the surrounding areas of where
the office is?  I'm not even pg and i'm worrying about journey times to the maternity ward!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

you look beautiful by the way. i expected you to be looking pg. are you hiding it with the flowers.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Wexham is in Sunny SLOUGH


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello ladies and gent

*Wildcats the embies look lovely,   lots of sticky vibes coming your way wildcat. Mr Wildcat you can have some too if you want but not sure what will happen . . .?  
think I will take a piccy next time *

*Cheesy * -  
you look gorgeous, your bump is so well hidden, fab dress too so flattering  what fab piccys and what a lovely  day you had hurrah! 

*Ktx * - sorry to hear about your phone line, they can't fix it till 21st?  You can get compensation for loss of service. especially if you have a business too - I'd check it out.

 lady tara

*Minow * well done on more weight loss , can't understand why nothing has changed with me, eating healthy no alcohol no choccies no cake and rowing everyday  ohhh by the way there's nothing wrong with my af dances 

*fingers * don't worry about that I found it quite 

*Hope * how are you getting on honey?

Hi to everyone else today

I rarely go out with no make up but I wear very little and dp always says he can't tell the difference  
But it makes me feel better  I'm in the middle of applying for another job ...better had get back to it as the closing date is Friday 

[fly]Where are you Bendybird?[/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

no comment cheesy!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm glad I don't have to give birth in slough - i worked there for 5 years with mrwildcat and it was horrible.  I'd pick Reading if you have the choice.

My bellybutton is also screwed up - I've had 2 laps and one of the ectopics also resulted in another cut there - plus I have a 1 inch scar around where my right tube was and a 6-7 inch scar right above my pubic hair line for the 2nd ectopic removal (which was over the top of a scar that was there from a lap too!) so my tummy looks like a war zone these days


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post as I am busy at work.
Welcome to the thread Lady Tara.
Cheesy - wow you look absolutely wonderful. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.

There are a few updates since the list yesterday, so I have updated and attached below.

Catch up properly later

Jules xx



Jules77 said:


> Girls,
> 
> Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Feeling left out here - Not got any scars! Well only childhood ones. Got good stretch marks though (on my inner thighs) - not so happy about those I have to admit!  

Just hung the washing out and think I can smell smoke now. Get really annoyed with people having bonfires during the day, especially when it's a good drying day. Trying to decide whether to pick it all in again coz fresh washing doesn't half pick up the smells! Can't see who has got the fire or I might go round and put it out! (watch out still hormonally challenged!   )

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh wildcat - poor you with all those scars!    This crazy ivf lark is not only costly
but we also get the pleasure of getting scars in the process!  
I had to have my belly button re-pierced to hide some of it! and that bloody did hurt!  

Minow - you've got a thing about washing having you!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh NVH pierced belly button - Very brave!

Why do you all think I have a thing about washing?! Am I odd?! I thought I was pretty normal!

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im at home now meant to be working   Cheesy you look gorgeous in your pics, could of let us see bubs though by moving the flowers 

My belly button and belly is a mess too, 5 laps for 3 ectopics and 2 lots of endo tx, yuk!!! but Mr R said that all my endo has finally disappeared  the last lap i had prior to ivf was in 2004 and they said severe endo on my ovaries and they couldnt laser it due to damaging my ovaries so think the acupuncture helped 

Hope everyone is ok, hi to nibbles havent spoken to you for a while


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to see you have your priorities right Emma - obviously popping in here is more important than boring old work! (Sorry don't know what work you do so may not be boring at all!)
I am meant to be sorting out the music room but really can't be bothered!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Im a sales exec for a parcel delivery company very boring


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Soooo I need your help now, everybody  
On 23rd Sep it's exactly 6 years since I drunkenly fell into DH's arms in Bar Soho (don't ask, long and embarrassing story!) and I want to celebrate this special day by surprising him....he's not really into gifts so it has to be an Experience of some kind - ideas anyone??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about sending him out with he mates, then turning up drunk  Relive the past!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

What beautiful wedding photos Cheesy - you look stunning! They made me want to get married all over again (to dh obviously!)

Nibbles - what sort of thing is your dh into?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - as I have no idea what a sales exec for a parcel delivery company does it could be very exciting as far as I know!

Nibbles - I guess getting blind drunk and falling into his arms again is not a good idea?!  

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have you tried last minute.com they do experience ideas.
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - your poor tummy!  

Minow - i had it pierced a couple of years ago but took it out when I had my lap and left it out, but my belly
button used to depress me so thought it was best to put it back in again! the man pierced it with the belly bar! ouch!!  

Hmmm Nibbles - what about red letter days! they do all sorts of crazy good stuff.  Or you could wisk him away for a dirty
weekend!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

well it would be kind of nice if I could remember the events this time   

But at the same time would be quite funny if we could include Tequila in some way  

He's a real adrenaline junkie, outdoorsy type


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-very boring   

Nibbles-My d/f's birthday the 23rd, how about a trip to new york or somewhere for the weekend


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I will have a look at Red Letter Days - thanks


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma - yeah that would be lovely but we are going away so much this autumn already and I don't want to leave my puddy tats more than I have to (I'm a Sad Cat Woman  )


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

We went to this place www.goape.co.uk a couple of months ago which was great fun. I think it's meant for kids but we (me (34), dh (35), brother (3, sister (30) and bil (31)) all enjoyed it!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

also www.activitygifts.com for ideas.....................

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

How about giving him an experience of your own LOL


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha ha - all good ideas!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Guess what everyone, an insurance company has tracked me down from when I was about 19 years old
for a policy that I used to have then! They want to give me £1,596!! wow weee!!      
Thats the FET paid for!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wow NVH - send em in my direction  I could do with a payout too!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey how did you manage that NVH? Well done


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - what a result!!! I wonder if I have any outstanding insurance  

Nibbles - what about a bungee jump!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Lucky you hopefully you will be lucky all round thats great news

Cheesy   your so naughty  

Sorry nibbles i forgot you were going away, i hate leaving my cats too..wildcat come and feed mine please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't believe it myself! As a youngster i took out a policy and then cancelled it cause didn't really know
what I was doing! thought it was a wind up to begin with but it all seems a bit above board!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done i was worrying at first when you said it an insurance company had tracked you done


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know what you mean emma!  won't actually believe its true until I receive the dosh!
Have to send all sorts of proof off, luckily they will accept copies of marriage & birth
certificates cause was very dubious about sending originals!

Anyway, just thought I would share my good news!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh thanks for the NVH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cheesy's right thanks nvh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What have I walked in on!?

Was going to say wow NVH, how lucky is that but I think instead I'll just say

              

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its gonna pay for my   ....i'll celebrate on my own & be quiet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you silly bunch! you make me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good for you NVH 

      

Is it time to go home yet (or for the men in white coats to arrive!!!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

men in white coats with a 6 pack and nothing on underneath are on their way!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

woohoo - practise for Robbie on Saturday!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

OH yes please NVH, They can take me away

My hormones are flying around the "sexy" part of the planet atm    

not that I look sexy 22 weeks pregnant trust me  

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah good on ya NVH getting my hair done tonight through some money this way pllleaasseeee  

Cheesy-Blimey your like a dog on heat


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know I cant help it, its been a week  , well with him anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Moderator please can you through her off FF


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You go girl!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Time for me to say good bye for the night! 

Hope you all have a good evening and speak to you tomorrow "she says singing money money money" (by abba)  

Cheesy - enjoy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

if I get any, I'd better do, he's doing a 12 hour shift today so will let him rest for a bit when he gets in first   I wont take up much of his time  

Have a good evening all

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night honey   have a nice 10mins    enjoy your programmes later


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Have a good evening everybody 

xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

10 minutes - blimey that long?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn I went away fr a bit and missed all the fun        

Beaker - you changed your name!

NVH - it's wise of you to be cautious - there are a lot of scam artists out there these days and they will steal your identity, check them out before you send anything off - easiest wy is to find the phone number of the company and call them with a 'query' then you know you are dealing with the real people - otherwise - WOW i'm jealous - I got my £70 refund from woking - not half as nice as yours 

Nibbles - you can by flying lessons at Blackbush airport, or how about zorbing (where you get inside a giant padded ball and roll down a hill!) http://www.experiencemad.co.uk/Spheremania-Zorbing/

If you want a gift that is more traditional - this is THE place to get boys toys http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/ (and girls toys too as I love some of the things on there - useless but you WANT them!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

When are we going to get a new thread - Woking rules - we post way more than the others!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep - Beaker is dead.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh no - what happened to Beaker? how did beaker  die?? RIP Beaker.....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Short story - don't ask..... Needless to say I'm not Beaker any more.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

> When are we going to get a new thread - Woking rules - we post way more than the others


!

oops sorry girls i dunno how i overlooked this i'll start you a new thread now 

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Here you go, new home this way ---------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67952.0

pam xx


----------

